# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/07 - Here Comes The Money.......Again.



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Raw preview, March 7, 2016: Shane McMahon prepares for the Cell
> Live in Chicago, Shane McMahon returns to Raw as his high-stakes WrestleMania Hell in a Cell clash with The Undertaker fast approaches. How will WWE’s prodigal son respond to Mr. McMahon’s announcement that he will disown Shane should he lose to The Phenom at The Show of Shows? Also on Raw, Chris Jericho & AJ Styles battle The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championship!


*There goes the money?*












> If you’ve been following Shane McMahon on Twitter, you know that he is pulling out all the stops as he trains to face The Undertaker inside Hell in a Cell at WrestleMania. Shane is leaving little to chance as control of Raw — and in essence, WWE — hangs in the balance on April 3. He’s honing his striking attacks with MMA trainer Phil Nurse, building his strength and conditioning with former WBF competitor Jim Quinn, and even getting a refresher course in the art of hardcore from ECW Original Tommy Dreamer.
> 
> But before Shane-O-Mac graces The Grandest Stage of Them All, he’ll be coming to the Windy City for Raw. Now that his father, Mr. McMahon has publicly proclaimed that Shane’s inheritance is also on the line at WrestleMania, what’s going through the mind of WWE’s prodigal son? Did The Deadman’s cold reminder that Shane’s blood will be on his father’s hands inside Hell in a Cell resonate with The Boy Wonder? Regardless, you won’t want to miss when Shane’s Jordans hit the entrance ramp.


*New champs rock*












> Sorry, New Day, but based on Chris Jericho & AJ Styles’ hot streak as of late, we could very well see the WWE Tag Team Championship change hands Monday night.
> 
> Sorry, New Day, but based on Chris Jericho & AJ Styles’ hot streak as of late, we could very well see the WWE Tag Team Championship change hands Monday night. After Y2AJ twice conquered The Power of Positivity in tag action, Styles picked up a singles win over Kofi Kingston on SmackDown, putting the champions in an unenviable position in the lead-up to their title defense.
> 
> Will the boastful New Day be eating their words — along with their Booty-Os — on Monday night?


*Will #KOMania take shape?*












> Intercontinental Champion Kevin Owens noted on SmackDown that he doesn’t yet have an opponent to challenge for his title at WrestleMania, and with strong contender Dean Ambrose’s attention pulled in the direction of Triple H’s WWE World Heavyweight Championship, the field seems wide open.
> 
> After both Dolph Ziggler and The Miz have upped their game and traded swift victories in the past week, will we see The Showoff or the bearer of “The Moneymaker” challenge Owens at The Showcase of the Immortals? Might The Prizefighter’s recent adversary Big Show bring their rivalry to The Grandest Stage of Them All? Or will it be a more unorthodox foe, like Stardust? Perhaps WrestleMania’s Intercontinental Title picture will begin to materialize on Raw.


*Three’s a crowd*












> After Divas Champion Charlotte ended Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks’ No. 1 Contender’s rematch on SmackDown, it was revealed that Ric Flair’s calculating daughter will defend her title against both The Irish Lass Kicker and The Boss in a Triple Threat Match at WrestleMania.
> 
> No doubt, this turn of events drastically changes Charlotte’s strategy going into The Show of Shows, but it also gives both Becky and Sasha a career-changing opportunity on April 3. What twists await these three Divas on The Road to WrestleMania — and what new obstacles will Charlotte place in the path of her challengers?


*Is Dean Ambrose the next WWE World Heavyweight Champion?*












> Despite suffering a severe beatdown at the hands of WWE World Heavyweight Champion Triple H last week on Raw, Dean Ambrose is as determined as ever to defeat The Game at WWE Roadblock and carry sports-entertainment’s grandest prize to WrestleMania. But who will The Lunatic Fringe face, his brother Roman Reigns or his scheduled Show of Shows opponent, Brock Lesnar? As Ambrose’s pre-WrestleMania title bout continues to raise questions about what awaits on The Grandest Stage of Them All, expect the unstable Superstar to continue defying Triple H on Raw, no matter the cost.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.



Hopefully Shane has more to say than Taker eh. It's still all pretty meh though.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i'll skip this one too ^_^


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shane needs to really pick up this feud. It's a shame they went with Taker to put him in a match with at Wrestlemania when the guy is a shadow of his former self. I'd much rather have just seen Shane vs. Vince in an all out brawl. Both are still absolutely natural on the microphone and you could build some real animosity between the two.

Other then that? Not much really. Hopefully we sort of get progression in who Owens is going to face at Wrestlemania, something with the US title, the possible turn of Jericho on Styles to prevent them from going into Wrestlemania as a tag team.

Ambrose is also interesting, wonder if they'll continue to have him chase the world title instead of keeping his eyes on the prize and getting in the zone for his big Lesnar match at Mania.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane McMahon is on Raw in Chicago tomorrow :mark: I can't wait to see what he does 

In before the fuckery


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

So it's basically confirmed KO will be stuck defending his belt, in the multi man fuckery match. WONDERFUL


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Last week's RAW ruined most of my excitement for Mania. I'm sure this week's show will be better but WWE shouldn't be a yoyo leading up to WM 32. Creative had all year to plan out the RTW and make necessary adjustments. But it seems so thrown together.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We shouldn't be surprised at the lack of momentum builds get tbh, it's just so fucking frustrating.

It's seems a blessing if we get two weeks in a row where a storyline is progressed and keeps us hooked, even that is becoming a stretch with WWE nowadays. 

Don't get me wrong, I believe in slow builds as much as the next fan, but when you get the high of Shane returning, then the lull of Takers promo, it just takes some steam off it IMO. Esp when WM is what, a month away now.

Hopefully they have actually thought about this week and give us something tangeable.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> We shouldn't be surprised at the lack of momentum builds get tbh, it's just so fucking frustrating.
> 
> It's seems a blessing if we get two weeks in a row where a storyline is progressed and keeps us hooked, even that is becoming a stretch with WWE nowadays.
> 
> ...


It' sad how true this is.

At this point, I wouldn't complain if we just got 3 solid RAW's and a great Mania. RAW can go back to garbage on a weekly basis after.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Road to WM:*










*After RAW in Detroit:*










*WM32:*


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Brock said:


> Hopefully they have actually thought about this week and give us something tangeable.


That's what I said to myself EVERY.SINGLE.WEEK in 2015
And then I stopped watching.uttahere


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Reotor said:


> That's what I said to myself EVERY.SINGLE.WEEK in 2015
> And then I stopped watching.uttahere


I don't watch RAW and I'm still frustrated with the build to Mania. IT's in Dallas and was my one chance to go to a Mania so easily, but I can't muster enough excitement to pay for tickets. Meh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Road to WM is basically the Shane McMahon Show. And that's with him not even being on Raw every week...

:mj4


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m interested to see what Ambrose does at Raw. I enjoyed his interactions last week. And will Lesnar be there this week? Either way, things looking good for Ambrose.

Y2AJ vs. New Day will probably be a good match but everyone is going to watch to see if Jericho turns on AJ.

They need to do another big twist this week with Shane because that segment with Taker last week was such a letdown. I’m not blaming Taker it’s just, what else can you when that’s all your given.

I know the reports have been a multi man match for the IC title at Mania, but I hope on Raw, we get a bunch of guys staking their claim to be the #1 contender and we get some kind of battle royal to determine a #1 contender.

And interested to see what they do with Sasha vs. Becky vs. Charlotte.

So, even after a shit Raw last week (which, lets face it, has mostly to do with the Taker segment), there are still some things to look forward.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

only thing that remotely interests me is shane o mac but my expectaions are very low


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Give me a Shane and HHH confrontation. Let them cut work shoot promos on each other. opcorn Then you can have HHH attack Shane and have Ambrose run out and save him.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Monday Night Raw: Watch Shane and Undertakers build up become even more irrelevant after last week...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I think its time Shane/HHH face to face happened HHH called Shane a failure behind his back and then wouldnt answer Dean's question on him liking Shane or not well let them have this on Raw. Lets see if HHH is so tough when Shane is in front of him


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

So they were on a fastlane last ppv but now they've hit a roadblock? all these road to wrestlemania puns are getting confusing


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

thank god the roadblock is just a homeless guy calling himself a lunatic with a dead cat on his head.


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

I think we should all forget about WM and just look forward to WWE Roadblock. Look at it like this:

Ambrose gets a shot at the WHC title vs HHH

Bray Wyatt goes up against Lesnar

No Shane McMahon wrestling

No Roman Reigns wrestling


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

LoneRanger1 said:


> I think we should all forget about WM and just look forward to WWE Roadblock. Look at it like this:
> 
> Ambrose gets a shot at the WHC title vs HHH
> 
> ...


hard to get excited about that when you look at the matches and how they gone down with brock on these special


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Roadblock is very apt considering they always hit a point where they've got nowhere to go, booking wise, because they have booked themselves into a shitty corner. 

Or more to the point, they just havn't got a clue it seems.


----------



## JERIPUNK1 (Feb 24, 2015)

At least Raw will be in the best wrestling city the world, Hopefully they can give the crowd something to stay excited about

Too bad Reigns wont be there to get shit on


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Brock said:


> Roadblock is very apt considering they always hit a Pont where they've got nowhere to go, booking wise, because they have booked themselves into a shitty corner.
> 
> Or more to the point, they just havn't got a clue it seems.


:rock4done:done:brock4


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Continuum said:


> hard to get excited about that when you look at the matches and how they gone down with brock on these special


You know what? I agree. It is hard to get excited about it. We all know that Lesnar will go over and it wont do anything for the Wyatts but I am such a fan of the Wyatt Family I keep clinging onto hope they will get booked properly one day and I am just glad Bray Wyatt at least gets to have this match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"CM Punk, CM Punk, CM Punk"

Oh shit, is it too early :side:

Joking aside, last time in Chicago, there wasn't many chants I don't think. Could be wrong lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Next week will be much better not just because I will be there but because both Taker ans Shane will be on that show. The next major development in that angle will likley be next week. (special ref announced maybe?) Interested in what Becky and Sasha do and the tag title match as well. But seriously just pumped for next week.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

LoneRanger1 said:


> You know what? I agree. It is hard to get excited about it. We all know that Lesnar will go over and it wont do anything for the Wyatts but I am such a fan of the Wyatt Family I keep clinging onto hope they will get booked properly one day and I am just glad Bray Wyatt at least gets to have this match.


They could have Bray win this match by count out. Have rock unable make the count cause he was taking out by the Wyatt Family throughout the match. Have them finish him off after the match to make them look stronger.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Next week will be much better not just because I will be there but because both Taker ans Shane will be on that show. The next major development in that angle will likley be next week. (special ref announced maybe?) Interested in what Becky and Sasha do and the tag title match as well. But seriously just pumped for next week.*


I want to see a nice mic off between Shane and Taker, with Taker giving a real reason why he is fighting this match and helping the authority. Special ref I can live with or without.


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Rocketmansid said:


> They could have Bray win this match by count out. Have rock unable make the count cause he was taking out by the Wyatt Family throughout the match. Have them finish him off after the match to make them look stronger.


I lost faith that WWE would book them strongly after watching them lose to Ryback, Kane and Big Show. Bray wont go over now they've set up Lesnar vs Ambrose as it just serves to make Lesnar look weak and doesn't set anything up for the Wyatt's


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

LoneRanger1 said:


> I lost faith that WWE would book them strongly after watching them lose to Ryback, Kane and Big Show. Bray wont go over now they've set up Lesnar vs Ambrose as it just serves to make Lesnar look weak and doesn't set anything up for the Wyatt's


Its getting real bleak for them at this point. WWE needs to either have them be a dominate force or split them up use them as jobbers.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ellthom said:


> Monday Night Raw: Watch Shane and Undertakers build up become even more irrelevant after last week...


Shane's appearance will just be him dancing down to the ring in a 10 minute entrance. 

Then he steps into the ring with Vince. "Undertakers blood will be on your hands".

Then leaves.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So will Reigns be at RAW tomorrow night or out another week?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

3 weeks until Mania, and the #1 contender is still out with a runny nose. No video message (though I realize that would require 143 takes and 2 hours of editing), no promo, nothing.

Un-freaking-believable.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Cant wait for more Monday Night Ambrose.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't help but think the addition of this Roadblock special is just getting in the way of them building wrestlemania. Even more so when you consider that Ambrose vs HHH and Brock vs Bray could be pretty big pay per view matches down the line. Hoping for more Mania build on Raw and less Roadblock build.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I might die of laughter if Shane comes out and simply says to Vince, "Yeah, dad. My blood is going to be on his hands." and then leaves. The amount of hate they'd receive will be nuclear, but the hilarious to read kind of nuclear, not the I can't believe adults act like this kind of nuclear. I'm in and ready for Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane tonight on Raw


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not expecting anything so they could surprise with a decent RAW.

Aslong the storylines get progressed i'm cool with that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I still find it hilarious how Reigns' feeling even get protected.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Donnie said:


> So it's basically confirmed KO will be stuck defending his belt, in the multi man fuckery match. WONDERFUL


At Roadblock or WM?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Soooooo what about the #1 contender for the main event at Wrestlemania??

Are they seriously gonna keep him off TV another week because they are scared of the crowd reaction!?..... and if he shows up via satellite video message im gonna vomit

And the Shane vs Taker storyline needs something exciting added to it after last weeks dull moment.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They are developing a feud for a house show instead of the Wrestlemania main event :ti

And judging from the preview, we'll get a multi-man match for Owens at WM.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That pop shane gonna get when coming out in Chicago is gonna be huge :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I won't be watching this time. I was very disappointed with the way they used Taker last week to the point that I legit felt hatred towards myself for wasting my time watching. I'm an entrepreneur trying to build a business while working a full time job so time doesn't come easy for me. I was willing to sacrifice some of it for Taker last week but we see how that ended up. I will not be putting myself through that again. Gonna make better use of my time as shold all of you. Never again will i watch a full RAW. I'll catch Shane's amazing pop and segment tomorrow. Have fun tonight guys.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

John Cena is going to come out and announce that CM Punk will be the special guest referee for Shane vs. Taker.

This has about the same chance of them announcing a quality opponent/program for Kevin Owens at WM32.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Won't be watching this life due to work. 

Whilst you could say that was a positive with the state of the product right now but WWE in Chicago is always gold and the fact that we have a face in Ambrose who the fans are loving and Shane McMahon back on the show, I'm going to miss this live thread. Will view tomorrow though and give my input on the show overall.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Who will appear on raw from Lesnar,Shane,Taker and Reigns?


----------



## doctor_paul (Feb 11, 2016)

I think their promo will be longer, they needed to keep it fresh last week but move a tiny step forward as well.. so they had Undertaker cut a short promo but not long enough to tire viewers out from his weekly return till Mania.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Certainly wont be thinking about watching this live after the shambles of last week. Will just be watching a replay of it tomorrow whilst skipping through the crap bits, making it an hour long show :lol

Good luck guys :banderas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Shane will be the last segment anyway. No need to watch 10 minutes of wrestling, interrupted by 50 minutes of ads.


----------



## DannyRb (Mar 16, 2014)

Shane will wrestle Social Outcast tonight!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It looks like they'll be doing a multi man match for the IC title at Mania. Owens deserves better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking like a brutal Raw outside of Shane; and even that storyline has cooled down big time.


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing Shane and Ambrose. Hopefully their segments will be worthwhile.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

No one hyped for New Day vs Y2AJ?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It's that time of the week again!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Whoever is going tonight you lucky bastards give Shane loads of cheers


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Shane needs to bring back the Mean Street Posse!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> John Cena is going to come out and announce that CM Punk will be the special guest referee for Shane vs. Taker.
> 
> This has about the same chance of them announcing a quality opponent/program for Kevin Owens at WM32.


They need to debut Zayn on the main roster to let him feud with Owens at WM. It makes the most sense.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ah Raw in Chicago. Let me guess.. 10 CM Punk chants. zzzzzzz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> No one hyped for New Day vs Y2AJ?


It'll be a fine match but we kind of know how it's going to end since it seems they doing New Day/LON and Y2J/AJ for WM.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Looking like a brutal Raw outside of Shane; and even that storyline has cooled down big time.


7 days.. 7 days is the magic number for how long it takes for WWE to wholesale destroy the hype for any angle or characters. This angle with Shane, Fandango's hype after mania, you name it.

I'm sure it's just a coincidence that it's 7 days between the live shows right?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Will be there. I Just wanna see HHH/Shane confrontation and Y2AJ. I hope Roman isn't there because that will ruin my night


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Shane needs to bring back the Mean Street Posse!


Nobody needs to see that.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thinking about how many shots of liquor to take before the show


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> It'll be a fine match but we kind of know how it's going to end since it seems they doing New Day/LON and Y2J/AJ for WM.


You think WWE made Y2AJ shirts just to break them up? I am just spitballing here.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Nobody needs to see that.


Speak for yourself, dirty burger. :BAM


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

sbzero546 said:


> Thinking about how many shots of liquor to take before the show


1 shot for every 30 minutes. Have you ready for bedtime. :ha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thinking about last week, i found it awkward when Taker hadn't even finished walking to the back yet and Vince carried on talking

:xzibit 

Then I'm sure he didn't even acknowledge what the fuck Taker said. I hope Shane has more to say and picks this shit back up again this week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> You think WWE made Y2AJ shirts just to break them up? I am just spitballing here.


I don't think it's a long-term thing since it's Jericho and he'll leave after WM anyway so those shirts have a short shelf life.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


I'm ready (Y)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It probably is going to be up to Shane to carry this whole bit on his back isn't it?

Hey Shane, I need you to come back and save one of my Wrestlemania events! Me and Taker are going to be involved, but you're going to be the only one who says or does anything useful on the build to the match, You interested?
:vince2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Y2AJ with a short tag title run would not be bad at all. It would be amazing in fact.*


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Brock said:


> Thinking about last week, i found it awkward when Taker hadn't even finished walking to the back yet and Vince carried on talking
> 
> :xzibit
> 
> Then I'm sure he didn't even acknowledge what the fuck Taker said. I hope Shane has more to say and picks this shit back up again this week.


If it's anything like Taker's "promo" last week Shane will just come out and say "no u" and then walk away.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gotta get ready for RAW


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been enjoying the Becky/Charlotte/Sasha feud so far, mainly the interactions between Becky and Sasha. It will be interesting to see how it continues this week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Y2AJ with a short tag title run would not be bad at all. It would be amazing in fact.*


2 years ago, when Punk left and Raw was in Chicago, Usos won the tag team titles right before WM. Having said that, it would really suck if New Day lost the titles right before WM. They've been carrying the tag team division and they deserve to walk into WM as champs! #NewDayRocks


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I wish I could start getting ready for Raw but I have work tomorrow which means cant stay up so will watch it all tomorrow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 2 years ago, when Punk left and Raw was in Chicago, Usos won the tag team titles right before WM. Having said that, it would really suck if New Day lost the titles right before WM. They've been carrying the tag team division and they deserve to walk into WM as champs! #NewDayRocks


*I agree they are the best thing in forever. But Y2AJ as champs can always be one of those things like Batista/Cena where they won them from Legacy on RAW and then the next week we had the rematch and the turn and title change. New Day would then be YOUR WORLD FAMOUS 3X CHAMPS. lol. And create a bit more excitement on RAW that way.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> No one hyped for New Day vs Y2AJ?


No because it's all but common knowledge how that will end.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i wish new day would die already.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> No because it's all but common knowledge how that will end.


Please tell me more Obi-Wan Kenobi. :yoda


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *I agree they are the best thing in forever. But Y2AJ as champs can always be one of those things like Batista/Cena where they won them from Legacy on RAW and then the next week we had the rematch and the turn and title change. New Day would then be YOUR WORLD FAMOUS 3X CHAMPS. lol. And create a bit more excitement on RAW that way.*


Jericho turning on Styles AFTER winning the tag team titles would be so awesome. I would mark out! :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

> WWE.com has posted up their official “Quick Hits” preview for tonight’s episode of Monday Night RAW. The five points that are teased going in to tonight’s RAW are:
> 
> The goes the money?
> New champs rock
> ...


Lesnar being there makes me think it's actually gonna be safe to watch tonight.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Jericho turning on Styles AFTER winning the tag team titles would be so awesome. I would mark out! :mark:


*2008 suit wearing, truth taking, intelligent Heel Y2J vs AJ Styles would be the coolest.

Although I am looking forward most to how Styles fits in with Bulletproof Balor Club as well and if they are gonna be heels from the start or not.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Seems to me like WWE is gonna overwork themselves tonight with Ambrose and with Lesnar.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They have the match with each other, Ambrose has a title match with Triple H, and Lesnar has a match with The Wyatts. Even though it's technically just Bray, the rest of the Wyatts are indirectly in every singles match he has.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i hope there wont be any contract signings before wrestlemania, i hate em.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *2008 suit wearing, truth taking, intelligent Heel Y2J vs AJ Styles would be the coolest.
> 
> Although I am looking forward most to how Styles fits in with Bulletproof Balor Club as well and if they are gonna be heels from the start or not.*


Jericho needs to turn heel and go back to 2008 Y2J. Imagine that suit wearing, trash talking, truth telling person being brought back as the new director of wrestling relations. Would make more sense for him to go back to being that 08 Jericho too and make the Authority more interesting.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Continuum said:


> i hope there wont be any contract signings before wrestlemania, i hate em.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Cena supposedly has big news, maybe a early come back?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Hawkke said:


>


if taker kills someone with a pen, THEN i'll be happy.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Soooooo what about the #1 contender for the main event at Wrestlemania??
> 
> Are they seriously gonna keep him off TV another week because they are scared of the crowd reaction!?..... and if he shows up via satellite video message im gonna vomit
> 
> And the Shane vs Taker storyline needs something exciting added to it after last weeks dull moment.


You won't be the only one who is gunna vomit and that's the point. WWE aren't saving him from this until at LEAST April 5th, as soon as he appears he is getting ripped apart. Being via Satalite means jack shit as the boo's will still rain down on him even if he isn't there in person. In fact being Via Satalite just kinda confirms what the smarks think, that being that Vince will try anything to save this stupid plan.

As much as I don't like the Roman Reigns character I do feel sorry for Joe Anoaʻi as he is stuck in the middle of this. The problem is that he is the wrong guy playing the wrong character. Very few want ANOTHER John Cena and even less want him to be played by a guy who should be a silent, bull of a heel. As I have said before its getting to the point where it's becoming a battle of Vince Vs Fans, Vince wants to beat the fans and the fans want to beat Vince right back.

Before anyone brings up RR's merchant sales don't bother because if he can't be top mercy seller today after this push WWE should be very worried.

Before anyone says I have gone off subject I don't think I have because this whole situation is key to the RTWM and it's going to be a clusterfuck right they way thought.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think the sad thing about all of this is that I'm more interested to see if they can capitalize on Ryback's heel turn more than anything else going on.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

A poster from a fan at RAW tonight:

http://imgur.com/FstfH1D


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shane make the "surprise" call that John Cena is going to fight for him, Cena scampers down to the ring, Taker stabs the pen in Cena's shoulder and works it around looking at Shane and says "You were saying?"

I would buy network subs for that month on two accounts after that.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Cena supposedly has big news, maybe a early come back?


I hope so!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Shane make the "surprise" call that John Cena is going to fight for him, Cena scampers down to the ring, Taker stabs the pen in Cena's shoulder and works it around looking at Shane and says "You were saying?"
> 
> I would buy network subs for that month on two accounts after that.


THINK OF THE CHILDREN...crying on front row...gawd.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my, tonight is going to stink again, isn't it.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

This is in Chicago right? Oooooooh get ready for dem CM Punk chants. I hope they do a "FUCK YOU(insert name)" chant


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I just watched Austin vs Rock at Wrestlemania X-Seven and now I'm going to watch Lucha underground aztec warfare.

I think my expectations are in the right place.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I wanna see that Aj in Chicago pop.

Imagine if they win the tag belts. Absolute chaos.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

CHICAGO! Unrealistically optimistic about Raw tonight!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Is Roman returning tonight?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I vote for "Fuck You Roman" chants since he won't be there tonight and they can still get it out there that he's not over....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if Shane gonna gets some words out on Triple H tonight


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm excited to see what Lesnar does.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

LigerJ81 said:


> I wonder if Shane gonna gets some words out on Triple H tonight


A mic off would be awesome.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

almostfamous said:


> CHICAGO! Unrealistically optimistic about Raw tonight!


The best bit of Raw is before the show, when you convince yourself that this time... maybe, just maybe they'll turn it around.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> The best bit of Raw is before the show, when you convince yourself that this time... maybe, just maybe they'll turn it around.


So there is a chance?? LOL


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

sbzero546 said:


> So there is a chance?? LOL


Sure. Theres also a chance that all the atoms in my body will spontaneously turn into pure borax.

Honestly I'd find a quality episode of Raw more surprising.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm watching to see the inevitable train wreck occurring, what else is there to watch Raw for these days?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Do not understand why some of ya'll complain and still watch.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Undertaker is not going to appear tonight, and nobody want to see Shane mcmahon only doing a boring promo, so I hope Kane Kane interrupts Shane and electrocutes his testicles again, that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Do not understand why some of ya'll complain and still watch.


Because they're still fans, you watch the team you support when they're shit yeah? Or do you just give up?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Booker T mad at the G.I. Bro reference.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm excited to see what Lesnar does.


Lesnar gets interrupted by wyatts, still beats all 4 down


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright guys - less than 30 days to go for Mania. 
If they are ever going to step it up, its gotta be tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Alright guys - less than 30 days to go for Mania.
> If they are ever going to step it up, its gotta be tonight.



Well I've got some bad news for you. They won't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> Do not understand why some of ya'll complain and still watch.


Because it generates more fun than the actual product, because some enjoy misery, because screaming out on the internet gives some a minute hope, even if false, that somebody might see it and things will improve. There are a multitude of reasons why people express displeasure on something they take part in, complaining about complaining has never changed any of the complaining in the history of complaining. Just as me complaining about your complaining about the complaining won't stop you from complaining.

Truth be told, if a Raw thread was 100% Vince ball licking it would be the worst fucking thing ever on a monday night..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Well I've got some bad news for you. They won't.


Yeah, the fact that a 'surprise' is the only thing to look forward to on a Raw in Chicago during WM season is a HUGE problem.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Keep Blowmen Stains off my TV tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully RAW isn't gonna fucking suck like last week.. They have a hot Chicago crowd on their hands, tonight. Hoping to see a good show.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Hopefully RAW is gonna *fucking suck* like last week.. They have a hot Chicago crowd on their hands, tonight. Hoping to see a* good show*.


you can only have one. so which one is it?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

if Mean street posey returns tonight :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The number of people viewing this thread shows how bad raw has become :ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Surprise tonight i'm going to reckon will either be Cena or Zayn. Or maybe even the realest guys. They've got to ramp this shit up a helluva few notches.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> The number of people viewing this thread shows how bad raw has become :ha


Wow... on the RTWM too. Pretty grim.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go Chicago.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm gonna pause on doing my essay that's due tomorrow real quick for raw. this better be worth it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

90 people in this thread right now.

:lmao


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I think I would put blood of excitement if CM Punk came out, that being said I will take any surprise at this point make #MakeRawInteresting


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice touch, using clips from old HiaC matches.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I'm gonna pause on doing my essay that's due tomorrow real quick for raw. this better be worth it.


I have an exam tomorrow so I packed my bowl saying fuck it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The HBK HIAC match.

:mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Replaying Vince insulting Linda again, hehe


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk was just on RAW in Chicago in 2016. :vince$


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE do a very good job on these video packages, you can give them credit for that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even WWE's great promo guys couldn't make that segment worth anything.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

At least Shane will say something, Undertaker spoke less than lasted his entrance and that always happens lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Shane!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HERE COMES DA MONEY!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Shane O' Mac wearing them Jordan 2's


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> 90 people in this thread right now.
> 
> :lmao


On the Road to Wrestlemania.......90 people.... sad sad times


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Starting off right.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane's kick game is always on point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not as huge of a pop as I thought Shane would get.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Retro 2's? Wing it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

SHANE-O MAC YA BISH :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Much smaller pop this time, lol


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I still get hyped from Shane O Macs music


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Shane is the top face he should be Champ


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Money money money money money money money money money moneyyy

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Time for RAW


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes we got a he's broken in half quote on Raw but why did they bleep out the bitch on the Smackdown recap but not on the raw recap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why are they continuously using the old Taker photo? :lol


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Smaller pop....yeah ok.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHA this has probably been pointed out before, but I didn't see Vinces promo last week, If Shane is not his son but just a son of a bitch does that make Linda the bitch?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I still get hyped when I see Shane McMahon in the ring. :mark: *


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Whoops I would bang Shane O'Mac.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Shane vs Taker. I can say it as much as I want and it still feels like I've stumbled into an alternate reality.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just for old time's sake, I wish the crowd would chant "Shane's a Pussy!" lol


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

DAMN!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I hate face shirt guy, i REEEALLY hate seeing him there. First Row almost never cheers for anything. Be happy man


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane looking swole!


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

I really hate those what chants.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Those assholes made us miss the pop Shane got 

WTF


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Shane introduces CM Punk as Taker's opponent = never going to happen, but would introduce heart attacks via awesomeness.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Shane McMahon is a DILF. Sexy SOB


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Making your kids watch Raw Shane what kind of dad are you?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mean Street Posse better help Shane at WM.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cmon Shane, namedrop Punk, you know you want to.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I mean at one point he choked his Daughter out on TV :draper2 so whats new with Vince?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shane's shooting from the hip.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bastard 


Pissed off 


:ha


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Preach Shane!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SHOTS FIRED SHOTS FIRED GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Has Shane been reading this forum?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Shane never leave again roud :applause


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Out of touch talk!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Out of touch? Never" :Vince


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh shit! :heston


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Ooooooh thats some uncomfortable honesty


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

bambamgordy said:


> HAHA this has probably been pointed out before, but I didn't see Vinces promo last week, If Shane is not his son but just a son of a bitch does that make Linda the bitch?


:lol

Honestly, that line was there literally just to include the word bitch and made no sense at all :lmao


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

SHOOT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Shane is our god.*


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Triple h incoming


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh boy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Roman


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Oh SHIT!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Pipebomb!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

All the breaks and no talent - Roman Reigns!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> Smaller pop....yeah ok.


It was, dont let your grasping for straws affect your hearing.

Shane pandering big time


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Shane McMahon speaking the truth and he is doing it with class. *_


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Wowwwwww, he pretty much just blasted Cena/Reigns.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Shots fired at Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who is Shane referring to that has no talent but gets all the breaks?

:lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shane killing his worked shoot


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, Shane going IN!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'Get all the breaks and have no talent.'

Was that written or is Shane one of us?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Shane literally cut this same promo back in 1998 leading into The Deadly Games (with the exception of Taker)


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jesus christ how is Vince allowing him to say all this just spitting truth everywhere


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bigd5896 said:


> I hate face shirt guy, i REEEALLY hate seeing him there. First Row almost never cheers for anything. Be happy man


At least Brock Lesnar guy is standing there to balance him out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooofffff the HONESTY though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All this kayfabe jabbing at the sick truths of the failings of WWE.. it's almost cruel, it really makes one's stomach turn..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Is Shane Wrestlingforum in human form? :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Troll McMahon :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn that was a dick move Vince.:lol


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Vince..... haters gonna hate strut


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh Shit Reigns diss


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Vince got me :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Vince McMahon playing mind games. :ti *_


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

THAT WAS THE BIG SURPRISE!










LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Vince ugly for that lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL Look at this assholw VInce


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Shane for president. Crowd is fucking hot for this.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Good swerve by vinny boy there.

Imagine if it was cm punks music instead of takers.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Vince trolling us again :mj2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The trolling and double false hope is tremendous :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

The Under? lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vince trolling!!! :lmao


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm surprised they are saying this on TV. If they are aware enough of there flaws to have Shane use them in a promo. Then why can't they actually try and fix them?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

asshole chants like back in 99 lol


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

ayeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

you bastard Vince :lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

God I miss this.. whatever this is


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is some classic shit right here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Vince is like, "Yeah, and?"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha, I love Vince!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

CM PUNK


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

i love the asshole chant haha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Asshole Chants !!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cm Punk is still more over than Reigns is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually no Vince, I didn't see the look in Shane's eyes because the lights went out.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Vince McMahon and "asshole" chants are like PB & J.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That jab at Reigns!!!
LMAO THAT TROLL FROM VINCE
:LOL :ha


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO Vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best Wrestling Chant is back!

CM Punk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Asshole chants brehs, this is like 98 all over again :maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

CM Punk chants :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that didn't take very long at all.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Taker gonna gonna Yoke slam his ass next time he trolls that shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just cut the crowd mics during the CM Punk chat


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This crowd is fucking amazing


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

old school Vince, like he hasn't lost it yet


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Feels like real WWE again.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol Punk chants.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh was that ever the moment for a cm punk chant that should have lasted very very long lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BAH GAWD THE ASSHOLE CHANTS KING


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Shane shooting on Roman, "guys at the top without any talent" :yoda :yoda


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

This is VINTAGE SHIT RIGHT HERE!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It really was a smart move not to put Roman infront of this crowd


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Vince out there blocking chants like Mutumbo


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

ctfo about Vince's antics:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't care about any of this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A weak 20 second Punk chant. :sodone


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Vince is sooooo fucking heel to this crowd, this is great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do the crowd stop when he says? Chant Punk longer.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

lol that cm punk chant realllly died


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm fairly certain those Asshole chants were piped in because they haven't chanted asshole in many, many years


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the "awww" .. they were chanting Asshole a minute ago :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What a nice picture.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Haha this is great!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd seemd into segment then started chanting cm punk... Why?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with Vince that he can't ever say two of the same letter in a row?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooofffffff

THIS crowd


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

He said "wrestling" you all heard it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That had to be the most flimsy picture frame ever, lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao your just Vince's son


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince said "wrestling"
:sodone


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank God Rusev is using boots now otherwise he's going to cut his foot on the glass, lol.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> lol that cm punk chant realllly died


And quick!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

magictrevor said:


> Crowd seemd into segment then started chanting cm punk... Why?


To piss Vince off.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Smashing family pictures :lmao Cartoon heel Vince is back


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WM32 built around Shane and Vince. Roman not even there. :heston


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Vince spitting venom :mj5


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Vince is great as a bad guy.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this all really happening? lol.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

The weakest CM Punk chant ever lol. Vince punked the crowd pretty bad calling them out on it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the biggest angle during WM season.

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Vince with that creepy family talk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vinnie Mac turning the clock back getting solid heat here and while not near what he was in the late 90s as a character still cutting a pretty decent promo here.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What the hell is Vince talking about? Has anybody figured this out yet?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

local Chicago indie stars


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These security guards look like GEEKS.:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here come some random indy guys.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vince is awesome.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Greatest creation vs. greatest failure.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Love old-school over-the-top heel Vince.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So what developmental talent is this


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Vince these security escorts are so 1999. Out of touch motherfucker. KILL THEM SHANE*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Shane 'bout to whoop some ass!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shadowboxing Simba bout to fuck them up.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why did they have to do this on the 1st hour. Just got back from the gym, missed the first 10 minutes of this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shane's getting froggy


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shane about squash security like prime Austin :mj4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good news - WWE wants to use you for a skit.

Bad news - You have to sell for Shane O'Mac


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

GET HIM! GET HIM OUTTA THERE!!! :lmao

JOBBER SECURITY


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

This is an ok segment... but are we gonna have a match anytime soon?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Shane's punches = Dean's punches


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

STONE COLD SHANE O MAC


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shane going HAM! :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lets go Shane!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe it will all make sense why undertaker is doing this, maybe he's working for someone else. A higher power maybe?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What the fuck was that!
:LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why the black guy got to die first


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane whooping some ass :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shane has to work on his fake punching though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This reminds of me Shane whooping Legacy's ass by himself with those fake ass punches.:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow that looked terrible


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shane with those Dean Ambrose punches. :ambrose


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shane's my guy but those punches :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love Shane but Those punches.

:lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Shane just opened a can of whoop ass on those guards with those weak ass punches. :ti*_


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dem "strikes". :ti


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Shane McMahon -- the next SUPER face after Daniel Bryan :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shane v Chicago Indy nobodies aka the next CM Punk :lol :dance


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn Shane gave that boy like a 5 piece combo or something.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Which way did he go! Which way did he go!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Mandatory 15 Minutes Opening Promo


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh shit shanes warning them! look out jacked security gaurds a grey haired guy in a suit will attack you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SHANE MCMAHONS DONE IT. HE'S GOING TO WRESLTEMANIA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

white civilians attacking black cops. Someone call Al Sharpton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Those punches :mj4


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

VINTAGE SHANE LMAO


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Shane's worked punches always sucked... some things never change!


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey guys, how is Shane so over?! His fake punches are so weak!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Those shane punches :sodone


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Get out whilst you're on top folks, it's downhill from here...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least it wasn't as bad as this:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Too fucking sick. 

That's all folks, show is over now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Love Shane but Those punches.
> 
> :lmao


Randy Orton is at home wincing and laughing at the same time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Why the black guy got to die first


Because Black History Month ended last Monday.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The thing is that I actually genuinely like Shane McMahon, like I can imagine having a drink with the guy.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It seems his punches are still as bad as Dean's.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Wish Chicago would have sustained that CM Punk chant for a lot longer!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

now back to fuckery and boredom


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't fuck up those J's Shane.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Shane vs Dean in a brawl for all. Book it!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Shane's punches though. Man.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Very sad when the WWE Championship is not the main focus of the RTWM.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm sorry, but was THAT the thing that was supposed to plant the seed in my mind that Shane might be worthy of this spot on the Mania card? FAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAILFAIL


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Weak punches yet still better than Dean's.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

At least his knees weren't any worse than Brocks when he attacked Ambrose.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

KO vs. Neville nice match up.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was a pretty great opening. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

AUTHORITY FIGURES LOOKING STRONG BEATING UP SECURITY GUARDS :mark:

This Shane kid has some potential.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

El Generico gonna save the day!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not playing no types of games.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is the biggest angle during WM season.
> 
> :lmao


And the so called top baby face is sitting at home because he got a nose job lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Knowing nothing's going to change at all no matter the outcome of that match just made that whole segment totally flat and meaningless.
0 hype generated.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


The wind behind the power of those punches keeps them at bay my friend.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

why are they playing shanes music if he just got kicked out and attacked security?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

OK that was kinda.. lame.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Xiao said:


> Very sad when the WWE Championship is not the main focus of the RTWM.


that


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

MM10 said:


> El Generico gonna save the day!


thats the last thing raw needs...generic.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DoublePass said:


> Hey guys, how is Shane so over?! His fake punches are so weak!


Because unlike Ambrose he ain't fake crazy. He's jumped 50 feet in the air, fell 50 feet, been chokeslammed from the ring thru the announce table, put through glass windows, fought olympians with a broken tailbone etc ... 

He's over because he's what are those words ... credible and extreme


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Best pure striker in the McMahon family.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> why are they playing shanes music if he just got kicked out and attacked security?


I guess ending with music is a lot less awkward than him just walking off


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope they got a plan for Shane/Taker with every smoke & mirrors in the book because those punches were horrendous. Jenna from Survivor gives those minus five stars.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


Orton no selling that shit was worse.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't care about Shane O Macs punches. I love the fucking dude


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Punches looked terrible and out didn't matter in any way at all. He still had the in ring charisma for me to say screw it and buy into what he's doing. Great stuff.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Owens vs Neville, Joy, like we've not seen this before .... it's not like they have someone booked to run out and interrupt or anything ................................. 


hehehehehe.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well at least it wasn't as bad as this:


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> And the so called top baby face is sitting at home because he got a nose job lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> I hope they got a plan for Shane/Taker with every smoke & mirrors in the book because those punches were horrendous. Jenna from Survivor gives those minus five stars.


Taker will likely throw most the punches aside from that dancing combo he always did. Shane will likely use a kendo stick for his strikes or trash can lid like he has in all his hardcore matches


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It seems his punches are still as bad as Dean's.


The two guys with the "weakest punches" are currently the most over, proving that this forum is full of retards who complain about the dumbest and most irrelevant shit.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> And the so called top baby face is sitting at home because he got a nose job lol


Yeah but now he'll look so sexy that he might give Vince the aneurysm we've been waiting for.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah! This is making me excited for Wrestlemania X7! Lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

IC champ gets a jobber entrance in chicago.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jobber Entrance for IC Champ lolk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> :lol :lol :lol


I'll always like the realism with the way he fights. He aint no trained striker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE fucked up. You don't give Owens a jobber entrance. :no:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He should stick to the Knees though 

KO Mania :tripsblessed


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

why isn't Neville getting the jobber entrance...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

of course Owens gets a jobber intro so we can't hear his huge pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jobber entrance for Owens.

:mj4


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> :lol :lol :lol


still more legit than Ambrose doing whirly bird punches that dont connect


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


>


the face you make when youre pushed to the moon and cant breathe.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Neville has a cool entrance.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ic champ gets a jobber entrance


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The man that charisma forgot"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn. Kevin even gets the jobber entrance lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank god for Kevin Owens


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Yeah! This is making me excited for Wrestlemania X7! Lol.


All we need now is Linda in a wheelchair and Vince making out with Trish and Mick as the guest referee.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> :lol :lol :lol


Alright that's pretty bad. :ti


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> Taker will likely throw most the punches aside from that dancing combo he always did. Shane will likely use a kendo stick for his strikes or trash can lid like he has in all his hardcore matches


Don't know if Taker is the guy you want to carry a match right now. Bray/Taker was nothing a Bray's a better wrestler than Shane.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> "The man that creative forgot"


fixed


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> of course Owens gets a jobber intro so we can't hear his huge pop


I think tonight more than ever they really need to portray him as a cut and dried heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CMON M8


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Xiao said:


> Very sad when the WWE Championship is not the main focus of the RTWM.


Well Triple H time was 1999, he shouldn't be holding the title in 2016.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh! and mocking the Englishman with word MATE! :cole*


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Because unlike Ambrose he ain't fake crazy. He's jumped 50 feet in the air, fell 50 feet, been chokeslammed from the ring thru the announce table, put through glass windows, fought olympians with a broken tailbone etc ...
> 
> He's over because he's what are those words ... credible and extreme


So you're saying that it's even more impressive for someone to get over without having done any of those things in the WWE. I agree.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I thought Shane might of had some sweet moves he had secretly been working on or something.

No he just rained love taps on 4 dudes while they covered up and begged for mercy.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole: "Mocking the englishman with the word mate"

Thanks Cole.... I would't have known that if you didn't tell me.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Neville lost mass


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Mid-match commercial incoming...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was a sweet spot.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Because unlike Ambrose he ain't fake crazy. He's jumped 50 feet in the air, fell 50 feet, been chokeslammed from the ring thru the announce table, put through glass windows, fought olympians with a broken tailbone etc ...
> 
> He's over because he's what are those words ... credible and extreme


:mj4


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn look at the hand print on Neville's chest!!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Well Triple H time was 1999, he shouldn't be holding the title in 2016.


Doesn't matter who holds the title. Kane could be champion for all that matters.

Its about building/advertising the biggest match of the year in the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

No charisma to speak of but he's second to none when it comes to the acrobatics.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember when Neville debuted and almost beat Cena for the US title. I thought man, Neville is made, they are really going to make him a solid midcarder..........


....
......
..............

:mj4 There's no place for Neville in WWE besides jobber.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder what most of the roster must feel about Shane and esp. his speach tonight, how a ton of talented guys need to shine. The overhelming reaction must be "please be a shoot, please be a shoot! please let him really take over".


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

damn owens looks like a meatball.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Need mo' Bo.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

How the hell did Neville land that?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

meanwhile, during the commercial...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

the clothesline Cole and JBL are talking about


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Michael Cole is so good :lmao

"A punch to the head!!!"
"Now a kick"
"Neville with a splash"

Like I'm listening to it on radio or something...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> Cole: "Mocking the englishman with the word mate"
> 
> Thanks Cole.... I would't have known that if you didn't tell me.


Cole is an absolute bell end. Stating obvious constantly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What type of steroids are those Keebler Elves putting in those cookies these days?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I remember when Neville debuted and almost beat Cena for the US title. I thought man, Neville is made, they are really going to make him a solid midcarder..........
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


I believe they still have time to turn it around ... if they knew how of course but I don't think they do. which is incredibly sad.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Legend797 said:


> Michael Cole is so good :lmao
> 
> "A punch to the head!!!"
> "Now a kick"
> ...


tonights raw is aimed at ppl with sucky sight


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

truelove said:


> Neville lost mass


Yep I was just going to say that. Del Rio lost a lot of mass and definition too, his physique was crazy when he came back.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

TNA is Here said:


> I wonder what most of the roster must feel about Shane and esp. his speach tonight, how a ton of talented guys need to shine. The overhelming reaction must be "please be a shoot, please be a shoot! please let him really take over".


I imagine they feel what they always feel. Nothing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw Sucks!

Raw sucks more with Jolly Rancher!

"Somebody better get a real wrestling booker!!"

Keep on Sucking!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> I believe they still have time to turn it around ... if they knew how of course but I don't think they do. which is incredibly sad.


I think WWE has made their mind up already.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Neville to win?1st guy in ic clusterfuck?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Xiao said:


> Doesn't matter who holds the title. Kane could be champion for all that matters.
> 
> Its about building/advertising the biggest match of the year in the main event of Wrestlemania.


Have old guys from yesteryear holding the title does matters. 

In what other sport do you see athletes from 20 years ago holding down the championship?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That wasn't good. Fucking Owens.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Billy Kidman is pleased.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Neville looks like a douchebag


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

And it's spots like that why there are so many injuries.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I like how Neville won the crowd over. They were ready to boo him.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Have old guys from yesteryear holding the title does matters.
> 
> In what other sport do you see athletes from 20 years ago holding down the championship?


Still not a reason for making the title an afterthought on the road to the biggest ppv of the year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO is so fucking agile for his size.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Heath V said:


> And it's spots like that why there are so many injuries.


melzer reported that big show did that move too and got ijured.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Neville doing it, impressive.

Owens doing it, breaks the laws of physics.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Legend797 said:


> I thought Shane might of had some sweet moves he had secretly been working on or something.
> 
> No he just rained love taps on 4 dudes while they covered up and begged for mercy.


Yeah because if Shane is going to debut new moves, he's not going to save them for WM, he's going to debut them against four security jobbers on Raw...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Horrible ending to a decent match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They just couldn't let Neville get a win. This booking sucks.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's a pretty bad ending given the crowd excitement.:francis


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena and Roman be like, "We can do that!"


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Real good match. I forgot how dope Neville is.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

That move is a thing of beauty and he pulls it off so effortlessly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here comes Sami Zayn if they are smart


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

zayn inbound


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami Zayn :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Zamy Cein


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SAMI IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sami!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes Zayn!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OH SHIT SAMI


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

ZAYN!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssp


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Samiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

ZAYN!!
zayn Owens Feud for Mania? Would be great


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Zero interest in him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Zayn!!!!!' :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Sami Zayn!!!!!!

This better be his WM match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So the question of the hour..

Did Zayn manage to make it to the ring this time without injuring himself?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sami!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm tired of this feud its like Orton vs Cena I've seen it enough the last year or so


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well now there is one thing I'm interested in at WM.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Zayn and Owens at Mania, DO IT!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Fuck yes, Sami Zayn is on Raw for good and he is going at with Kevin Owens!!! :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes*_


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

There's your IC match.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

YES YES YES THANK YOU ATHEISMO


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I really like Sami's face.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

yay sami zayn


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh hell yeah


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please lets do Sami Vs KO @mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not as great of a pop as I was hoping for.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

mr generic


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Sammy Zayn is on Raw and nobody knows who the fuck he is!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Zayn Malik!!!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Didn't this happen at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Would of liked to see Sami vs Owens at Summerslam rather than WM so it can have a proper build but it's better than Big Show vs Owens.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> KO is so fucking agile for his size.


That's because he's still young. 

People don't remember when Big Show used to do drop kicks off the top ropes, but he used to some 20 years ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Should out Sami in a different match. Ehh not looking forward to the feud but the match will be alrigt


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Glad we got Sami Zayn.

Now I just want Enzo and Cass.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Classic raw feel to it, keep it up for 3 hours !


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stupid theme.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Good. Zayn vs Owens


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sami faces Nakamura, and then Owens for the IC title at mania? That's some weekend.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ZAYN!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I really don't get the hype surrounding Zayn. I find him very bland with no real "it" factor.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I really like Sami's face.


Yea he's got that whole Applebee's server thing going on.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I think WWE has made their mind up already.


Yeah considering they are steadfast on Reigns being the top babyface at least up until WM 35 ... it's dim out there. There's no way they will change their mind on Adrian Neville.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They're destined to do this for forever:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't know if Taker is the guy you want to carry a match right now. Bray/Taker was nothing a Bray's a better wrestler than Shane.


Bray sucks brights on lights solo though. He did with Cena too. Taker and KAne worked a better match with HArper than Wyatt is ever capable of without a gimmick street fight. Really the reason that Bray isn't high profile at this mania is that whenever they have done it the past two, he crapped the bed in what should be his moment. Shane despite every fault he has, has more classic matches and moments to his name than bray does as a singles guy. 

I have no doubt Shane and Taker will deliver. I just hope they don't over stuff the match with a ref like Foley and Vince interference


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes!! Zayn vs Owens at Mania? Would be fucking epic.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I wonder if Shows Injury contributed to this? Lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Classic raw feel to it, keep it up for 3 hours !


I just don't think it's possible to do that. Just think, 2 hour Raws would be pretty good nowadays.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Not as great of a pop as I was hoping for.


Tends to happen when you show up, lose one match to Cena, then you're on the shelf for most of a year sadly.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> Sami faces Nakamura, and then Owens for the IC title at mania? That's some weekend.


for us lol.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Stupid theme.


Hell naw, you're just no fun.

I could dance to that shit all night long :dance:dance


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Yea he's got that whole Applebee's server thing going on.


I love Applebees.... :nerd:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Heath V said:


> And it's spots like that why there are so many injuries.



No, it's more so the schedule and lack of rest. Most of the guys who are injured now don't leave the ground., much less attempt shooting star presses.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hell yes Sami Vs Owens at Mania!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Bray sucks brights on lights solo though. He did with Cena too. Taker and KAne worked a better match with HArper than Wyatt is ever capable of without a gimmick street fight. Really the reason that Bray isn't high profile at this mania is that whenever they have done it the past two, he crapped the bed in what should be his moment. Shane despite every fault he has, has more classic matches and moments to his name than bray does as a singles guy.
> 
> I have no doubt Shane and Taker will deliver. I just hope they don't over stuff the match with a ref like Foley and Vince interference


They have to. Without the fuckery, this match is going to be terrible.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wish Zayn the best, but I kinda wish he wasn't scheduled for Takeover too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SashaXFox said:


> I wonder if Shows Injury contributed to this? Lol


If so, that's a really good thing. Apart of me believes they wanted Owens to beat Show at Mania with a pop up powerbomb.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> I wonder if Shows Injury contributed to this? Lol


*absolutely not*


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Shane appearance and Zayn's debut in the first 40 minutes.

Is there any reason to watch the rest of Raw?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Loading up the card with 

Shane
Dean vs Lesnar
Owens vs Zayn

"Roman sold out WM!" :vince$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Loading up the card with
> 
> Shane
> Dean vs Lesnar
> ...


They'll need alot more than that, tbh.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Gross. Happy-go-lucky Rock.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I see the rock is still working the cocaine gimmick


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm anticipating Shane at WM more so than The Rock or anyone else.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock needs to take his ass on somewhere I'm so tired of this hype foolishness. If you not wrestling.......:Out


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Giving your best ppv free for the first time ever shows you're struggling


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> If so, that's a really good thing. Apart of me believes they wanted Owens to beat Show at Mania with a pop up powerbomb.


You got to admit that would be a Mania moment that lives on forever if they could pull it off


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stone Cold/ Mick Foley :rusevcrush


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Filler.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nothing like pimping out the Rock with a Twitter Video when he isn't even in a match.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I see the rock is still working the cocaine gimmick


You misspelled the period at the end of that sentence as "gimmick."


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mainboy said:


> Giving your best ppv free for the first time ever shows you're struggling


Except it is not the first time ever as they had the first month of April free the past two years. It's just the first one tagged free mania, and even then they have over a million people paid subscribing to it and whomever watch it on ppv


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did he just say 7 hours bah gawd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wwetna1 said:


> You got to admit that would be a Mania moment that lives on forever if they could pull it off


I guess. But a)The match would have sucked, b)Big Show's been picked up a million times already and he sells like a lightweight these days.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Likening the wrestlemania card being flashed out.

I genuinely don't know if they go with triple h vs roman reigns for the title at mania what they could do to make me interested. Triple h just doesn't interest me these days as a wrestler in the title scene.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

how many goddaamn feuds does one guy need?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

So Rock's big announcement WAS free WM on the network. Damn talk about under delivering.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> Bray sucks brights on lights solo though. He did with Cena too. Taker and KAne worked a better match with HArper than Wyatt is ever capable of without a gimmick street fight. Really the reason that Bray isn't high profile at this mania is that whenever they have done it the past two, he crapped the bed in what should be his moment. Shane despite every fault he has, has more classic matches and moments to his name than bray does as a singles guy.
> 
> I have no doubt Shane and Taker will deliver. I just hope they don't over stuff the match with a ref like Foley and Vince interference


But Shane's a McMahon and with all the things they did Linda has more high profile moments at WM than Bray. Also doesn't help that in Bray's high-profile matches he loses and in the Taker feud all it was was him begging like a baby for a match and Taker going "Yeah whatever." Who can get excited about that? 

And there's going to be Vince interference, that's a given with the stakes involved. It's going to be the Sting/HHH match of this year.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Didn't the music in this promo used to be someone's theme?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recaps.

:mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The beat down would of been better if Ambrose was bleeding :/


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I guess. But a)The match would have sucked, b)Big Show's been picked up a million times already and he sells like a lightweight these days.


I agree that he has been lifted up, but I have not seen anyone literally toss him in the air and catch him before. I'm assuming that is what they have went for


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I swear these recaps could be shorter, isn't this what Smackdown is for anyway


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

more replays zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Steph would fuck Dolph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph about to cut someone's balls off.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph rocking that brazzers vibe.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> So the question of the hour..
> 
> Did Zayn manage to make it to the ring this time without injuring himself?


I think I saw him wince when he took his shirt off.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Stay hype Zack! :lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dolph being buried. Live!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's ok Steph no one else remembers it either since it was all meaningless in the end.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao "no I don't remember that"


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler don't mention that huge plothole!!!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Steph with another master class in selling


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Short memory loss. Huh, this is like how WWE treats most of their storylines


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LO Jobbers vs Ziggler.

YawnCity.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Twitter storylines YAY! What the fuck has this shit come to???


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, Dolph :/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh why the league of jobbers ?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fuck, wasn't she supposed to retire?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Stephanie pointing out how shitty Booking is just about sums up Shane's points.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That sexual tension.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

I really think Shane is gonna win at WM....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

League of DEATH. They may have replaced Kane & Big Show as the new DEATH for me. They are that WOAT.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie theme is the worst thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Word of advice. Don't mess with Queen Stephanie.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brie really CAN'T FILL OUT AN OUTFIT LIKE NIKKI


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

divas...good lawd i might pass out


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't care if Brie is married...I'd go crazy on that chick.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

They dont have enough time to build up zayn enough to make him and ko huge. Shoulda started right after royal rumble


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brie-Mode!!!!!!!!!

:bahgawd


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The fuck? I thought she retired?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

League of Booty vs Booty Ziggler. It's going to be barn burner.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

so KO gets the jobber entrance and yet we have to hear that ear drum shattering wailing fuck of a theme song?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think Hollywood had ran out of ideas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler vs 3 of LOL

We really need a Tony Schiavone smiley


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Brie just got a bigger pop than Paige ever has.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Seems like the show already peaked.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow a Steph segment where she didn't try to bury someone or make everything about her.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

As cringeworthy as she is, Brie has always been the hotter Bella.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

The thing is I can actually buy Dolph beating the League of Jobbers single handedly.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> so KO gets the jobber entrance and yet we have to hear that ear drum shattering wailing fuck of a theme song?


it really is terrible. I think they should have given her something nicer, a little bit more different, I don't know how but that song is fucking awful lol. They wanted to make her a face and they gave her an obnoxious theme like that lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> League of DEATH. They may have replaced Kane & Big Show as the new DEATH for me. They are that WOAT.


No one can ever replace Kane as DEATH. Every once in a while the League can do something worthwhile. Obviously won't be tonight against ZZZZZigger.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


> Seems like the show already peaked.


Yep. Definitely safe to turn Raw off now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*My girl Brie. :yes*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Fucks sake Bries music. Like a dagger to the perineum every time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought Ryder was Barrett for a sec.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Legend797 said:


> The thing is I can actually buy Dolph beating the League of Jobbers single handedly.


he wins then they attack him and zack will come to the rescue only to turn heel like hollywood ho cogan


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> Maybe it will all make sense why undertaker is doing this, maybe he's working for someone else. A higher power maybe?


It's so obvious. The higher power is Shane :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Summer Rae vs. Brie Bella.

Don't think I'm going to make it to hour 3.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Summer still exist?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor Summer...she got a jobber entrance.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Has that Brie them been playing all through the ad break? Those poor people in Chicago


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did I just watch a whole fucking segment on a fucking scooter?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought Ryder was Barrett for a sec.


jobber for lyfe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan owning and shitting on Nikki. :lmao

Damn, Raw misses Bryan big time.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Squash Time !!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Summer Rae has a goblin face


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

magictrevor said:


> Has that Brie them been playing all through the ad break? Those poor people in Chicago


No, music goes off as soon as they hit commercial kicks on again about 15 seconds before they go live again.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

On a scale from dog shit to horse shit, where would you rate this match?


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, Summer is really annoying with all that yelling...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The clip of Total Divas.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

OMG BRIE IS BYING A SCOOTER !!!!!!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Brie constantly teasing that plumbers crack

This match, total filler


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Sends out Bat signal for islesfan* 











Let's see if Brie can do what Paige couldn't and topple the juggernaut in Summer Rae.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> I agree that he has been lifted up, but I have not seen anyone literally toss him in the air and catch him before. I'm assuming that is what they have went for


It would have been cool, but as with the one on Mark Henry, it really doesn't look as spectacular as you'd think. I know Big Show is a lot taller, but that might make it look even worse considering I doubt Show can get much height off his feet. I think Henry deserved a lot of credit for their spot.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Summer Rae has a goblin face


most of the divas have


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Summer Rae vs Brie Bella on Raw? Shouldn't this match be on Main Event or Superstars?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I think Summer was actually more screechy than Brie's theme..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brie should take her scooter (big talking point) and sail into the horizon...forever :yes


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

It's always nice of the WWE to remind us straight after some great stuff that they can't give us that all the time...Why is this even on???


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Stupid yes kicks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brie Mode Brie Bella

Oh Hell Yeah!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

"We don't listen, that's she were so happy."

:lmao Bryan keeping it real.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana gonna wrestle

:lmao :lmao :lmao

ut


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dangggg Lana looking fine :O


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy crap Lana looks great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did the 80s explode all over Lana?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy Sh!t Lana


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh my God Lana I will flood the galaxy with my jizz.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Summer Rae? Didn't she beat Paige like 3 weeks ago? Did that ever lead to anything? No? Ok...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Summer Rae is undefeated this year :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Summer can't be stopped. Put the belt on her.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you, Lana.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana making me drool.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAS!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Those Botches


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats more Total Divas than I ever want to see.

Nothing can inspire in me a downward spiral of depression quite like it.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Lana's tits.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana's outfit is god awful. You have a body like that you have no excuse to wear ugly ass clothes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brie's tights are very ill fitted she almost flashed some pussy there. She also had to keep adjusting them.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lana <3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lana first wrestling moves on RAW


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's get a closeup of her feet!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> No one can ever replace Kane as DEATH. Every once in a while the League can do something worthwhile. Obviously won't be tonight against ZZZZZigger.


True. Kane is so DEATH that if he's doing something great like saving a cat from a burning building I'd still have the :francis face.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well that was rivetting stuff


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana kada


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lana is hott as fuck 

Holy shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Lana's tits look nice

2. Fuck was that roll up

3. Good to see the X-Factor


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh god is this going to be a WM match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The theme song distraction leads to a rollup is an obnoxiously overused trope.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, Lana doing that generic finisher I used to give the female CAWs I used to make in WWE '13.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana with an X-Factor.

XPac would be proud.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lana dressed like a GTA Online character


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Did the 80s explode all over Lana?


Dolph exploded.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lana fights like a straight hood chick. No shoes.:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. Wait.. so last week Lana was in her I wuv Rusev business attire, and this week she's in the I wuv Ziggler hobo getup?

:HA


Though, I guess she couldn't pull that off move in the I wuv Rusev skirt.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Lana looks like she is a really big fan of Whitesnake or Twisted Sister dressed like that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Let's get a closeup of her feet!!


Rex Ryan is that you ?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana was so hot, she back with Ziggler or some shit?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Lana looks like a trashy whore from an eighties movie set in california.

I like it


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Summer still exist?


I wish her gimmick was her only showing up in June, July and August.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Brie was actually doing fine in that match too what a shame, but I love Lana so I'm not mad.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lana had a nice kick there. Better than i expected. She can pull off a 1983 outfit that girls wore to Poison concerts. She used Brie's move against her. 

Can Lana be more perfect?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lana actually executed that move really good.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Brie's tights are very ill fitted she almost flashed some pussy there. She also had to keep adjusting them.


don't say it out loud dickhead, they'll catch on and make her wear something else. Use your brain.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Lana with an X-Factor.
> 
> XPac would be proud.


X-Pac's new porn movie with Lana...

"One Night of Lana Backwards"

:creepytrips


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Be careful what you wish for. #GiveDivasAChance trended big last year and now here is your 2nd female feud for Mania.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

At least is was a smooth looking X-Factor haha

Almost too smooth lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Just when I thought Lana couldn't get any hotter...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So how many women matches at Mania???


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Is Lana still Russian?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Total divas ALL TIME LOW episodes built around a scooter.

No wonder rating are in the shitter.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, well it's reassuring to see that Brie knows how to take her own move, but Lana shouldn't have waited around to plant her after that mean looking kick. i know the move was a taunt but she should have shown what she could do, if she can do anything of course.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## LJCooke (Oct 10, 2013)

2 mate, the championship match and Brie vs Lana


----------



## Wayne Ivey (Dec 2, 2015)

Is Lana going to be a barefoot wrestler like Jimmy Snuka? I think she looked great, and that finishing move did not look bad.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lana hates Brie now because?

They need something to do, dammit! :vince3


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lana looked extremely lickable tonight...just sayin


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> LOL, Lana doing that generic finisher I used to give the female CAWs I used to make in WWE '13.


How you gonna disrespect X-Pac and the X-Factor like that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana with that X-Factor.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Summer has a better W/L record than 99% of the roster.

Lana looking like someone from Dirty Dancing.. Works..


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Does this mean Summer Bae is now on a win streak lol?










The things I would do to her


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Lodi Lawless said:


> Is Lana still Russian?


I am waiting on the day WWE has Lana drop her accent like Kofi.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

huge pop for Ambrose


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige brie nattie, fox vs lana brie naomina was confirmed 2 days ago


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4 about to show Shane how to throw those punches!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean in the house!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

See? A face that people actually pop for.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Delbusto1 said:


> How you gonna disrespect X-Pac and the X-Factor like that


Was a better X factor then xpac has ever given actually


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LJCooke said:


> 2 mate, the championship match and Brie vs Lana


Dixie Carter show? Now two women matches on every pay per views?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean time:mark:


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


>


*I want her to do that onto my face.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige brie nattie, fox vs lana brie naomina was confirmed 2 days ago


So the garbage "Take a piss and get some nachos" match for WM has been announced.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Oh god is this going to be a WM match?


The biggest wrestlemania of all time !!!! :booklel


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Wayne Ivey said:


> Is Lana going to be a barefoot wrestler like Jimmy Snuka?


I hope so.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Lana hates Brie now because?


Because Rusev wont buy her scooter.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Legend797 said:


> Does this mean Summer Bae is now on a win streak lol?


Nah. She lost on Main Event.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean feeling dem sick beats? :lol


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I feel like they're throwing these ad breaks out thick and fast this evening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns name gets mentioned and boos. Smart to hold him off.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

0 chance titles change on a Saturday network show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BAH GAWD BRIE NOT THE SCOOTER


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Reigns would get booed even more if he took the title off Ambrose lol.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ambrose is going in!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, this is a great promo.. shame it means nothing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Liking this Ambrose promo.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicago not that hot for Ambrose -- surprising


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Last week was funny Dean

This week is badass Dean.

He flips more than Big Show flips as a face/heel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bleh. Roadblock.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

boring


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

and this is why dean vs hh should of been the wrestlemania main event


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They're toying with seriiusly pushing Dean.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

God, Dean is so much more interesting than Roman.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Fire who ever is writing the script for Dean Ambrose.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

As stupid as it is and even though it makes zero sense, I think Ambrose is winning the title. Somebody slap some sense into me.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The thought of Dean going to schools and talking to kids utterly disturbs me.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose on Oprah is something I'd actually watch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSean always starts strong on the mic and then sinks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No pop on the "no suits" smh dudes cutting a dope promo deserves more love


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

They're just like regular people, only smaller.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Give me fuckery. 

Reigns screw HHH out of title, Ambrose wins. Reigns gets a lawyer and says hes guaranteed a title match, Heyman and Lesnar say they are guaranteed a match with Ambrose at Mania and will sue, and HHH uses his rematch clause. 

Fatal 4 Way - Ambrose vs Reigns vs HHH vs Brock 

Make it look like WM16 even, which consequently didn't desere that fuckery as HHH vs Rock shoudl have been the main event


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose what are you rambling bout?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Decent promo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

THIS IS WHAT I WANTED!

Rambling Ambrose, please, his thoughts erratic and all over the place and being hyped and humorous. I like it. And he's been adapting his voice and what he's saying based on the crowd waning or feeling it. I like it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So yeah, why isn't this the WM match?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

"Suit" HHH in the house!


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

This is terrible......


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Was a better X factor then xpac has ever given actually


Watch your mouth homeboy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean has to side his Lesnar feud to put over a WM title match he's not a part of. :heston


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean giving it all with the promo time! :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Triple H looking good with that belt.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> Total divas ALL TIME LOW episodes built around a scooter.
> 
> No wonder rating are in the shitter.



will someone please think of the viewers :bahgawd


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love that little head tilt and spin Dean does when someones music hits. I don't know why it's so nice.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't get why Ambrose isn't the guy going forward . The crowd absolutely love him


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Why isn't he pausing for applause every three words :vince


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

"Roman Reigns wanted to take it away from me and they're gluing his face back together" LAWLLAWLLAWL


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince should make Dean Roman's promo tutor.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good Raw no? Good pace anyways, this is what happens when the WWE focuses on more than one storyline. There is actually stuff happening linked to history with guys like Ziggler, KO, Zayn and company.

I've been entertained the first hour at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can suck it

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's like the crowd died when Vince shut them down earlier smh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU CAN SUCK IT.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd be totally sold on Dean if he would change his goofy wrestling style. He needs to study Austin's style and stop throwing strikes like a noodle.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"You can suck it!"

:booklel Fuck yes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Clever HHH?
That's a stretch.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

More interested in this than the Mania match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ambrose's promos have gotten better and more solid as the RTWM goes on. Definitely getting vibes of when he was delivering great promo after promo in The Shield.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Ooooh will Dean be allowed to look strong at any point in this "fued"


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

Triple H burying Marketing Department! 

I look forward to him burying Catering next!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This bastard buries everyone.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dino?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHH doesn't even care enough to use Time To Play The Game for Dean


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Never wear a suit Dean?










"You can suck it" :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Stop with the stupid fucking faces dean


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean's booked as the class clown that's just funny to himself.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

The cringe of this promo is cringingly cringeworthy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't believe they're building up this Cockblock shit instead of Wrestlemania


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose is awesome.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The guy that came up with the Roadblock name is in the back right now like


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now see the line HHH said about Ambrose not being a Roadblock but being more a speed bump or pothole.... Now that was funny. :lmao

Who ever is writing the script for HHH needs to be writing Deans.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm trying really, really hard to care about triple h. But it's just too hard.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean with that mic time on Raw


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> THIS IS WHAT I WANTED!
> 
> Rambling Ambrose, please, his thoughts erratic and all over the place and being hyped and humorous. I like it. And he's been adapting his voice and what he's saying based on the crowd waning or feeling it. I like it.



you've no idea what he's talking about and you find it funny kay


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707022052704673792

I'm still not over the Lana/Gretel (TimeSplitters) thing. lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Man Dean is great when he's going off on his own but he just can't spar with Triple H on the mic.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a very good Ambrose promo, not a very good HHH promo either.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHH is always the worst part about the WWE. I hate that man.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dean totally outshining Hunter on the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, horrible main event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean/Bray for the 14941409674723480740th time.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't get why Ambrose isn't the guy going forward . The crowd absolutely love him


tbh -- I thought the crowd would be WAY more hot for him tonight -- they gave a MUCH bigger reaction to Shane than they did Ambrose


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> The guy that came up with the Roadblock name is in the back right now like


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Raw to go down hill from here


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

"Its a name some idiot in marketing came up with"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Saturday is Road Block eh? Pretty sure I will forget about that. :lol


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

"The Authority always wins.....except against Roman Reigns."


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was bad.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well this RAW started off good and is slowly going downhill...I have no interest in seeing Jobber Wyatt vs Ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Raw freefall from Hour 1 is in Full effect.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Ambrose vs the Jobber Family. 

FanFuckingTastic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least I know I won't miss anything in the main event.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean/Bray again? At least Dean actually has a pretty HUGE chance to win this time :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Taker listens to Vince.
Bray listens to Trips.

The faces of fear are corporate as fuck. :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I wonder if HHH is internally realizing, as he's talking to Ambrose, that this is the feud he should have been having at Mania.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose's promo was just what I was looking for. I love the nonsensical rambling and quick comebacks. :nice


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment up until HHH got out there. Entertaining stuff by Ambrose.

Ambrose/Wyatt ain't that bad. Beats Ambrose vs. some League of Nations member (which most likely would have been Sheamus or Del Rio). Actually it's a relatively fresh match up compared to a number of other matches it could have been.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Legend797 said:


> "Its a name some idiot in marketing came up with"


Holy fuck

Kane? Is that you?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Dean going to get the upper hand at all in the feud before HHH goes over Saturday?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean always starts strong but then flounders towards the end. He had flashes of greatness but was clearly shaken a bit when the crowd didn't pop when he expected them too. Ultimately, he's more over than Roman but not nearly over enough to be headlining WM. If this was 2014, the crowd would have exploded.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

What A Maneuver said:


> I wonder if HHH is internally realizing, as he's talking to Ambrose, that this is the feud he should have been having at Mania.


You can't be serious?

That shit was horrible by both guys. The crowd wanted to cheer Ambrose so bad but just went dead because that promo was so flat.

The skinny, goofball, Bryan Pillman thing is lame.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Fuck me I just remembered this goes on for another two hours. I'll get the coffee.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ambrose finally gets to beat Wyatt!!!! When Wyatt is at his lowest point.*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

​


markoutsmarkout said:


> As stupid as it is and even though it makes zero sense, I think Ambrose is winning the title. Somebody slap some sense into me.


He's not winning.

There's the sense you need.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ambrose is finally going to get that Wyatt win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow something with balls is the theme for WM?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Lothario said:


> Dean always starts strong but then flounders towards the end. He had flashes of greatness but was clearly shaken a bit when the crowd didn't pop when he expected them too. Ultimately, he's more over than Roman but not nearly over enough to be headlining WM. If this was 2014, the crowd would have exploded.


This.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Time for Dolph to pay for being a moron.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Honestly I liked the promo between Ambrose and Hunter. Way better than what we've usually gotten.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Barrett has a match?

BARRETT HAS A MATCH!

BEST RAW OF 2016!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

3.25 hours per week makes me not care about Mania at all. It's just too much. I can't get invested.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

HHH getting Motorhead a WrestleMania theme spot! Awesome!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many superkicks will Dolph attempt this match?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Ambrose finally gets to beat Wyatt!!!! When Wyatt is at his lowest point.*


Well he's beaten him twice, but then again he's lost like 18 times at least.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well let's guess this match..

Barret is the only one who gets eliminated. The other two jump Doggy Z and the match ends in a DQ..


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Absolutely zero reaction for Ziggler..

How the times have changed since his 2013 MITB push..


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

Are they giving Ziggler another underdog push like at Suvivor Series? If so I hope they use the momentum in a right way this time.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Give me fuckery.
> 
> Reigns screw HHH out of title, Ambrose wins. Reigns gets a lawyer and says hes guaranteed a title match, Heyman and Lesnar say they are guaranteed a match with Ambrose at Mania and will sue, and HHH uses his rematch clause.
> 
> ...



I'm genuinley starting to think this is a possibilty.

Lesnar was promised a street fight, Reigns was promised a title match, HHH has a rematch clause, 4 way street fight. I'd be genuinely interested in that main event.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

As far as the Wyatt talk goes I personally can't get excited for a Wyatt match anymore.

Even his match with Lesnar. He sucks so bad.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Legend797 said:


> Ambrose is finally going to get that Wyatt win.


Doubt it, it will likely end in a draw and Lesnar will beat the crap out of both


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"We want Rusev" ?? The cream really does rise :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Sheamus looks like he need to hit the gym and Dolph's face just pisses me off.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

The worst part about the League of Nations is every member of it has a better theme song than the group one.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Remember when Barrett had a ton of momentum back in 2010 as leader of the Nexus?

Remember when Rusev had a ton of momentum back in late 2014 to early 2015 as an undefeated US champ?

Remember the multiple times Ziggler had momentum before he started wearing jean jackets and makeup?


This match makes me sad.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What the fuck did JBL just say to Byron? Something about a goat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Depressing how Ziggler actually was the guy who scored the pin that disbanded The Authority...only for them to not only squander that momentous occasion for him, but further compound it by basically saying "lol we got backsies Ziggy :troll"





:jbl: "They call themselves 'The Lads' and it's not trending and they don't care!"

^ Then why even mention it at all, you clown? :drake1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev got a nice looking drop kick.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck is Rusev not a main eventer.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BuzzKillington said:


> What the fuck did JBL just say to Byron? Something about a goat.


He referenced the goat curse with the Cubs I think. It's all just white noise at this point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show is just one big ass fail so far. Damn.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow his face is all busted up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph's pants looks like HBK's black/white tights that he wore at HIAC 1997. Bet he did that on purpose. :lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Barrett should have done that Nakamura shake/dance thingamajig in between those knees in the corner.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Gosh the RAW announcers are freaking annoying


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Nobody cares about this match. Every guy involved has been booked like buffoons and the crowd is treating them as such. This is what happens when you refuse to make stars in the mid card.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

How will it be til Sheamus gets busted open?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Dean always starts strong but then flounders towards the end. He had flashes of greatness but was clearly shaken a bit when the crowd didn't pop when he expected them too. Ultimately, he's more over than Roman but not nearly over enough to be headlining WM. If this was 2014, the crowd would have exploded.


Glad I'm not the only one that noticed this. He was doing great for most of the promo but there were times when he lost the crowd, too. A mixed bag tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> I'm genuinley starting to think this is a possibilty.
> 
> Lesnar was promised a street fight, Reigns was promised a title match, HHH has a rematch clause, 4 way street fight. I'd be genuinely interested in that main event.


Even though it would be yet another multi-man WM main event, at least it's not a Triple Threat.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Why the fuck is Rusev not a main eventer.


:cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Byron you finally said a good thing "this is hard to watch"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler knocked down by Ziggler :cole


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rusev has too much personality for this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did Ziggler win with a super kick


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

"Ziggler knocked down by Ziggler"

-Michael Cole


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

They found a way to make it even worse


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

"Ziggler knocked down by Ziggler"

The wonderful world of Michael Cole!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was an epic sell by Rusev :maury


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love how they reference that Survivor Series 2014 match as if it will add to this match and as if they can recreate the overcoming the odds magic Ziggler had at that event. All it does is remind us of how fucking pointless that match ended up being, how far Ziggler has fallen, and how heatless League of fucking Nations is.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ziggler could be the next shawn Michaels if wwe pushed him. He's so over with the crowd.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn Barrett not only gets eliminated in a 3v1 handicap match, but he got pinned by a superkick which everyone kicks out of about 10 of those each match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LON actually won a match?!?!?! WOW. Never thought that would ever happen.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Worst match so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Feel so bad for rusev


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why don't they just let Barrett leave now.

That match did nobody involved any favours.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

#WWE : A reunited #Neville and #SamiZayn celebrate a shared moral victory over #KevinOwens backstage at #RAW !


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

This match kept reminding me how much I liked Bad News Barrett and Rusev and why we all get angry at this company!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

is dean vs wyatt the main event?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW is RECAPS


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cole Is there anything Rusev can't do? 

How about getting a decent push.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:ha and Barrett of course got eliminated


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Recap!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Why are you celebrating Wade you chump


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, has Shane spoken yet? Can't bring myself to watch or read this thread.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

RAW is recap


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Barrett's punishment begins, jobbing to Ziggles :lol*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

De ja vu all over again


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he was no longer your son when he van terminatored your ass 15 years ago.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Really love Rusev's Roundhouse. Ziggler got rocked.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

WTF is the point in raw being live when it's 60% recaps?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

antdvda said:


> You can't be serious?
> 
> That shit was horrible by both guys. The crowd wanted to cheer Ambrose so bad but just went dead because that promo was so flat.
> 
> The skinny, goofball, Bryan Pillman thing is lame.


:maury

And as soon as the crowd started to flatten, Ambrose adjusted his style and what he was saying and they quickly got behind him.

You think this crowd would have cheered Reigns? :maury

Please see yourself out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A recap of Shane's career.

:lmao

So desperate.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

More filler up next.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I do not like this Edge and Christian show at all.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Why the fuck is Rusev not a main eventer.


why is reigns?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Holy Shit. Are they going to show Kurt Angle.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

What? So little of his career is PG


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> A recap of Shane's career.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> So desperate.


And the worst part is it will be better than the match we just watched.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rise of Tomb Raider makes up for such a bad RTWM.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Barrett is the only one eliminated because why not fuck him over one last time for old time's sake before he leaves, right? Surprised Rusev didn't eat a pin too considering his stock has been down the shitter for a while now, too.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

That Vince/Shane segment was so 2000.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I find it hilarious that the WWE has to keep their chosen one that is in the Main Event out of the Road to Wrestlemania because the crowds will shit on him every chance they get. This is embarrassing for the WWE. 

If you have ti sideline a guy because the fans hate him, he probably shouldnt be the face of your company. Again, this is different than Cena hate. Cena got stale and the fans got tired of it. Roman gets booed because the fans just dont like him as a talent.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Never been a fan of DC comics (more of a Marvel guy) but Bats vs Supes is a must see.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arnold you're fired will be you're terminated on celebrity apprentice 

oh wait that was an ad for some stupid mobile gam e


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

That match was booked so badly.

At least have a proper hope spot then cheat to win. Clean wins in 'punishment' matches are just wrong.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Lets just wheel a cracked out Linda McMahon on a wheelchair again and get it over with.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Legend797 said:


> That Vince/Shane segment was so 2000.


Yep, that's why it was so good.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I give up. This shit is unfuckingwatchable. On the rare occasion that one or more of the fucking McMahons isn't drilling on and on and there's something remotely resembling interesting going on in the ring, you get the idiot announcers pissing all over THAT too. Like I said some time ago, they do everything they can to make this shit as painful to watch as possible. 

That being said, I can't believe Ziggler was able to bring up the match that put the fucking Authority out of business and then they inexplicably returned like it never happened. Three motherfucking years later. 

I cannot watch this crap.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Lets just wheel a cracked out Linda McMahon on a wheelchair again and get it over with.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Shane McMahon defending his honor










:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> I give up. This shit is unfuckingwatchable. On the rare occasion that one or more of the fucking McMahons isn't drilling on and on and there's something remotely resembling interesting going on in the ring, you get the idiot announcers pissing all over THAT too. Like I said some time ago, they do everything they can to make this shit as painful to watch as possible.
> 
> That being said, I can't believe Ziggler was able to bring up the match that put the fucking Authority out of business and then they inexplicably returned like it never happened. Three motherfucking years later.
> 
> I cannot watch this crap.


Shane and Zayn (hey, that rhymed!) being on the main roster isn't enough to keep you watching? :mj4


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Booker's questions always get to the heart of the matter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane's unprotected Elbow drop >>>>>>


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice video package.

Can you imagine if they put that much effort and marketing into someone on the actual roster?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth talking while they show HBK.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss Rollins


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Who the hell put on the Shane O-Mac DVD on?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

They need to have AJ Styles on already so i can stop watching this shit.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Shane always had that floppy noodle arm elbow drop swag through those announce tables. That dude has zero fear though.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow Shane is insane. I'm surprised he doesn't have any permanent injuries from all that he's done.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Shane Mcmahon is best McMahon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Wow Shane is insane. I'm surprised he doesn't have any permanent injuries from all that he's done.


If he was a full-timer doing all of that stuff; he probably would. The key was only wrestling every now and then.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I wish Undertaker's hair was still like that. He should have never cut it!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

MEAN STREET POSSE WAS SHOWN! 

Great video package!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shane's back and it's refreshing but all he ever did was high spots and took some big bumps. They will hype anyone up these days about how great they are


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky is so fucking hot.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Guarantee they recap ambrose and hhh. 

Im glad they will, i already forgot what happened an hour ago


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Becky/Sasha time :mark:


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Becky is perfection


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky's voice is such trash


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> I think its time Shane/HHH face to face happened HHH called Shane a failure behind his back and then wouldnt answer Dean's question on him liking Shane or not well let them have this on Raw. Lets see if HHH is so tough when Shane is in front of him


Triple H has made Shane his bitch several times over the years, it's unrealistic that a 14 time and reigning world champion would give even the slightest fck about a non-wrestler.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Now this is what the people want


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord have mercy sasha banks is the most beautiful wwe/wf diva of all time and its not even close.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

The things I would do to Becky and Sasha.. Actually, the Things I wouldn't do..


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Becky wit dat charm.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legend797 said:


> MEAN STREET POSSE WAS SHOWN!
> 
> Great video package!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

a backstage promo with a WWE Network plug shoehorned in
tripe


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's scary how much more comfortable Becky has gotten doing promos. Don't know where she got the confidence from but it's night and day.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought Sasha was about to come out spraying air freshener chewing on some grapes saying "Don't nobody go in there for about 35-45 minutes. Somebody open a window."


I wish they'd make another Friday movie.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice job with the Shane-O hype video. Loving the song choice, too.

Pretty cool to see Team BAE continue acting dysfunctional instead of being all buddy buddy due to having a common enemy in Charlotte and Team BAD.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

SASHA AND BECKY


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well that dialogue was horrendous. And Becky is so cringeworthy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meet The Blacks. Because Marlon Wayans can't make all the shitty spoof movies.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Epic Shane video. And also Go Becky.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Nice video package.
> 
> Can you imagine if they put that much effort and marketing into someone on the actual roster?


You gotta have highlites to get a package like that.

No one has any highlites anymore


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> I thought Sasha was about to come out spraying air freshener chewing on some grapes saying "Don't nobody go in there for about 35-45 minutes. Somebody open a window."
> 
> 
> I wish they'd make another Friday movie.


That's something I'd picture Mickie James doing for some reason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That backstage segment.

:drake1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Becky wit dat charm.


Word. Dat accent is :yoda-inducing too.

brb rocking her steampunk goggles


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

What'd I miss?


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

god im fighting so hard to stay with raw long enough for AJ Styles, but this crap is so bad. this is the weakest crap in at least 5 years. As things stand right now, I'm not even bothering wasting the bandwidth to stream Mania off of some overseas pirate site.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> You think this crowd would have cheered Reigns?



No but they would of been louder for Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad they gave team BAD the jobber entrance. That theme is atrocious


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Becky has the best divas music.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Well that dialogue was horrendous. And Becky is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

All that Shane video did was make me wish it was 2001.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Conor losing Saturday night really hurts any chance Becky had of winning that title


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Late, but great promo between Ambrose and Trips. Also, is Royal Blood - "Out of the Black" the theme song for Roadblock? If so, best PPV theme in a long time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Becky wit dat charm.



I want a bowl of those Lucky Charms.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> No but they would of been louder for Roman.


No.


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

Naomi's ass dude


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

This match again...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Wow this is falling apart.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol Tamina hit Naomi...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

How the fuck is Tamina still this bad.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Christ alive Tamina is HORRIBLE. She manages to botch a pin interruption. The fact she has a job is baffling.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cole stfu mcnugget got choked by a rear naked choke fucking clown


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yet McGregor's star power >>>>>>>>>>>>> WWE.

- A Diaz fan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Terrible.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

"This is what happened to Connor" haha stfu Cole...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Cole sneak dissing McGregor.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

AJ and Jericho at 9 or the main event?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tamina was way too late on that attempt of a pin break-up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasha is wasted as a face. This three way feud would work better if she was a tweener.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Charlotte looking pretty hot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, these Truth/Goldust segments.

fpalm


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says, Charlotte is great.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

of course the black guy tries to snag some free food.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Man I have no idea how I´m gonna be able to watch WrestleMania... the camera zooming in and out constantly while the moves are being done makes me fucking sick!

The camera work is ATROCIOUS!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

"Sasha, why do you keep winning?"


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That looks disgusting tbh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

R-Truth is messing up now! :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Henry saved that segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that pizza looked gross


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT YOUR EXPLODING BUTT


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Fuck deep dish pizza.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

NY Style Pizza > Chicago Shit Deep Dish


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No cheese on the pizza. Weirdos in chicago.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What's the main event


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A horrid divas match.

"My butt would explode like Kane's pyro."

And a fat guy stealing pizza. Tapping out.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

If only there would be a way for Becky to be out of the Mania match without getting injured. 
Nothing against her but Charlotte vs Sasha is a dream match:homer


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

the finish line is in sight...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WM 14!!!


:hbk1

:mark:

HBK looked so GOAT that night between his attire and those dreads.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Becky and AJ back to back? Ill take it and then turn it off. Then the wait for The Division at midnight. ...


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

exploding butts? really? Come on Vince, have some quality control


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldust's butt would explode if he ate pizza
BRING BACK ANAL BLEEDING


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Everything Truth does feels racist.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Was that pizza flipped upside down or some shit, that looked like some ass pizza to be honest.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Henry saved that segment


Yes he did

And that pizza looked oh so good! Chicago style mmmmmmm!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rookie ******* and Mid-life Crisis vs Unicorn Buttfuckers


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorta surprised that Sasha bailed on the shiranui / Sliced Bread #2 attempt when she could've floated it over into the Banks Statement.

And :heston at that skit, especially with Goldust name-dropping the Blue Blazer and talking about anal bleeding lactose intolerance-induced drizzling shits.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yet McGregor's star power >>>>>>>>>>>>> WWE.
> 
> - A Diaz fan.


I ain't surprised motherfucker.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok why does Truth want to be Goldusts tag partner now when he was rejecting him for weeks? What changed?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Getting my hopes up for a Bulletproof debut.


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone else thought it was weird Goldust mentioned the blue blazer?

How often is Owen Hart casually mentioned, let alone the blue blazer?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can we have a throwback bra and panties match one of these weeks PLEASE.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

When you hear R-Truth has pizza


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Charlotte is great.


She looks like a champion. Not some clown like the other two.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree that Chicago deep dish looks gross, but I spent a lot of time in Chicago between 2011 and 2014 for sexual reasons and ended up loving the fucking pizza once I gave it a chance.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That's a Chicago style pizza?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Can we have a throwback bra and panties match one of these weeks PLEASE.


Becky being in a bra and panties match would send me to an early grave.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't want to see a heel turn here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Showing the little clip of Austin vs Michaels from WM14 was a brief moment of nostalgia. Speaking of nostalgia, anyone else see Vlad the Superfan in that clip too? Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> If only there would be a way for Becky to be out of the Mania match without getting injured.
> Nothing against her but Charlotte vs Sasha is a dream match:homer


Sasha vs Bayley at WM is a dream match, Charlotte can go wherever she doesn't look like Flair's mistress.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Becky for Divas Champ! Also time for Charlotte to ditch her Daddy and be her own person. Most unbearable act next to Reigns. This evil fire is much better.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Once you go NY/NJ pizza, you never go back.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I want a bowl of those Lucky Charms.


:Oooh


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I don't want to see a heel turn here.


What if its AJ with the turn, and Gallows/Anderson come out to form Bulletproof?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

They should have played the Sexual Chocolate theme when Mark took the pizza.

But to me it looked like someone's ass had already exploded all over it. 



Tamina is fucking atrocious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Showing the little clip of Austin vs Michaels from WM14 was a brief moment of nostalgia. Speaking of nostalgia, anyone else see Vlad the Superfan in that clip too? Whatever happened to him?


He's still around. They showed him at a TNA show this past summer.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Welp ive seen Sasha GN.Back to training my Leatherface .


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> tbh -- I thought the crowd would be WAY more hot for him tonight -- they gave a MUCH bigger reaction to Shane than they did Ambrose


Yeah but thats to be expected , Shane hasn't been around much and he wasn't even on RAW last week. Not to mention Chicago is a great city for wrestling. Either way though, Ambrose is a guy in my opinion who should be fighting for the title at Mania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. New Day woke the crowd up big time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Ok why does Truth want to be Goldusts tag partner now when he was rejecting him for weeks? What changed?


He feels guilty for being mean to him last week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chicago loves The New Day! :dance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> NY Style Pizza > Chicago Shit Deep Dish


this is what a good pizza looks like


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Showing the little clip of Austin vs Michaels from WM14 was a brief moment of nostalgia. Speaking of nostalgia, anyone else see Vlad the Superfan in that clip too? Whatever happened to him?


It's so funny you said that bc I caught Brock Lesnar guy at the beginning of the show and thought to myself, "the fact that WWE has superfans in 2016 is laughable"


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I agree that Chicago deep dish looks gross, but I spent a lot of time in Chicago between 2011 and 2014 *for sexual reasons and ended up fucking pizza once I gave it a chance*.


Hey now man


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Charlotte looking pretty hot


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I hope my parents like Sasha :sashahi


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MM10 said:


> What if its AJ with the turn, and Gallows/Anderson come out to form Bulletproof?


Have then beat up Y2J & New Day members


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Backstage we have...










*heart explodes*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They thought Big E was joking! :ha


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Left 4 Dead reference, all right.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just want to pop Big E's zit.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I guess WWE got rid of the champions coming out last tradition.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Surprised that TND didn't heel it up by calling Chicago "Chiraq", but nevermind that shit. It's time to FEEELLL...THA POOOWWWAAAHHH!!!

And Xavier showing mental prowess like his X-Men namesake by calling Y2AJ's demise.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That sound effect during Jericho's countdown is still one of the greatest things ever.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank god they didn't mash up the entrances


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Time to find out if we're getting a Jericho heel turn or if JeriStyles are defending the tag titles at WM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2AJ shirts. :heston

Mid-card bitch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I like Jericho and Styles, even fond of Y2AJ, but they better not win.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Man, the crowd loves everyone in this match. It's gonna be hot.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Sami would have thrown his shoulder out and broken his hand punching them steps like AJ just did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those shirts. :lmao

My goodness, WWE merch. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Being occasionally pumped for a fix of wrestling, and then tuning into Live Raw is like being on the way to an internet pick-up, fantasizing about all the things you'll do, then the door opens, you realize the pic was fake, and your dick goes limp in an instant.

Was that disgusting pizza the "edgy" part that we are supposed to expect from Raw?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ugg, they even got shirts. I'm guessing we'll being seeing these two tag for a while.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Let this match last an hour.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ's Chicago pop! 

Bulletproof debuting tonight. I feel it in my bones.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't wait for Nakamura...that's all I have to say


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day should introduce themselves IMO.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Haha.Jericho high 5in fresh air

The fucking geek


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm predicting a title change.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The camera shouldn't show AJ walking out until he's ready to do that pose on the ramp.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn, Jericho and Kofi's chest..


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I still can't stand the way WWE slaps these tacky fucking slogans all over the back of a shirt or vest. Completely murders any chance of me buying it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy sh^t AJ is OVER tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Reckon we'll see AJ WHC champion by summerslam or survivor series.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Have then beat up Y2J & New Day members


I had similar thoughts... Although I had the idea that Y2AJ win the titles... Defend them at Mania and then on Raw the next night issue an open challenge out comes Gallows and Anderson and have AJ do the finger poke of doom finish and turn on Jericho.. Boom Bulletclub formed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wish Woods was on commentary...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Both Jericho and Kofi's chest looks like they were beat in with a hammer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Styles looking pumped as fuck and the crowd is hot for him, all of which is understandable considering ROH has a history in Chi-Town.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

JeriNomenal pretty over as a team..

But why AJ angry at the ring steps?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I can't imagine they would make merchandise for them if they were planning on breaking them up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh fuck your commercials during this match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Natecore said:


> I just want to pop Big E's zit.


You would think he would have done it prior to coming out!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> The camera shouldn't show AJ walking out until he's ready to do that pose on the ramp.


Yeah his entrance is kinda strange...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well this is an inauspicious start.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Them tagging together is corny and they act it. Bullet club please


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> PraXitude said:
> 
> 
> > NY Style Pizza > Chicago Shit Deep Dish
> ...


How come nowadays everybody only likes 1 thing or another? 

Both chicago and new york style pizza is great

Unlike this raw


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This Road to Wrestlemania is such a clusterfuck. The clusterfuck has been caused by injuries and a plethora of talented guys who aren't over because WWE has no idea how to book them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Both Jericho and Kofi's chest looks like they were beat in with a hammer.


They're both dedicated students of Scott Steiner's chest workout regimen. :serious:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Y2AJ are the most worthy and exciting team to face New Day since Ceasaro and Kidd themselves.*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> I can't imagine they would make merchandise for them if they were planning on breaking them up.


Shame on you for thinking wwe follows some sort of logic


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Sasha vs Bayley at WM is a dream match, Charlotte can go wherever she doesn't look like Flair's mistress.


Yeah the girl named after a transsexual pornstar due to their uncanny resemblance is the better looking one.

Do you base your male matches dream matches on who you think is hotter as well?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Team 40 and Hanging on VS Team Black and Questionable .


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd rather see Joe and Aries on the main roster than Bulletproof.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier is a pimp in distress.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Did the 80s explode all over Lana?


*Well she is Russian. They just get The Dukes of Hazzard and Frankie Goes To Hollywood over there.*


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

They could get their tag team title match and a Jericho vs Styles match for Wrestlemania if Gallows/Anderson come out. If they dont and go with Y2AJ vs New Day at Mania they have really missed an opportunity to get quick heat on a great faction.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

What is this gay ass Chrisley shit


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah the girl named after a transsexual pornstar due to their uncanny resemblance is the better looking one.
> 
> Do you base your male matches dream matches on who you think is hotter as well?


Wut


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Byron just say "pound away the desire"?????


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

It's getting old Big E....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Legend797 said:


>


:ti

Tamina had 1 fucking thing to do and couldnt even do that


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Legend797 said:


>


Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> What is this gay ass Chrisley shit


Who the hell are they?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wish Woods was on commentary...


Same here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> How come nowadays everybody only likes 1 thing or another?
> 
> Both chicago and new york style pizza is great
> 
> Unlike this raw


I like most pizza but that pizza on raw looked gross.

I had chicago pizza a few times when I was in chicago and it was decent.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Christ Styles is hyped as fuck tonight


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ fuckin killing it in Chi Town!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

God damn, do I love that move


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that is someone that is good in the ring. Not these awful WWE style punch-a-thons we see in the main event these days.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Team 40 and Hanging on VS Team Black and Questionable .


Hulk Hogan was carrying WCW in his mid-40s at the highest point of the industry's history. Kids aren't thinking about how old Styles and Jericho are (especially when they are two of the best five wrestlers on the roster).


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

In the final hour now...

This is where it has fallen apart these last few weeks. Hopefully not tonight.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ STYLES!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I literally hollered holy shit at that move by AJ. Never seen that before


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

DEAR GOD AJ THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho ran right through Kofi!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Maybe Balor debuts with Balorclub and attacks y2j and aj. Then they bring in Joe to even the odds. Man, I can dream.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho flying is funny


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao that boch


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aj with the superman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a good wrestler right there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ hitting all of his trademark moves and I'm marking.:mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

AJ looking really good tonight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

To those (understandably) taking the piss out of the Y2AJ shirts, don't worry: It's very likely that either Jericho turns on A.J. to set up a match at 'Mania to put him over or A.J. turns on him to set-up Bulletproof's debut.

And :mark: at Styles busting out the Phenomenon and the Superman Splash! :yoda


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a sick move by Styles!


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

Everyone is shitting their pants for moves style as being doing for the last 10 years


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

BEST CLASSIC STYLIN REVERSE DDT SINCE COMING TO THE WWE

Kofi took that DDT like a damn champion.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What a fucking match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great sell by styles


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

This match!!!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

All styles needs to do now is uncorked the spiral tap and chi-town would explode


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

A.J. Styles is fucking beasting it tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aw fuck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

That was a d


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn Big E is strong as fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a great match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp so much for this team. And they wasted money on a T-shirt like assholes.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit best tag match in a long time!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was really good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ the most over on the show tonight. Best part of Raw.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Holy fuck Big E is so awesome


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

Damn big e seems to have made serious progress in the ring


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big E desperately needs a new finisher.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am perfectly fine with that ending. That was a fucking 5* match on Raw, and Styles stole the fucking show!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck yes!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn good match and the right team won. I'm okay with this.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Best match of the night. I won't even be close.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow awesome match.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Gay.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Great match. Tag Turmoil at Mania PLEASE.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> That was a damn fine match


Fixed


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, time for Jericho to turn.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That was NOT booty. Bravo


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Best RAW match this year.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Real talk, Big E is scary strong.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice counter into the Big Ending. Tremendous tag team match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ v Big E WHC title match Survivor Series 2016. Book it Vince.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus christ that was fucking awesome. AJ just made me a fan. Great finish too by Big E. Just awesome. Feel bad for Bray and Dean having to follow that because this match could have been a main event.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

and there it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEEL TURN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a fun Tag match. There is the Jericho turn!


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

boooom heel turn!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

So dumb.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

New Day get a legit tag title win that make them look strong...

And Heel Jericho... You know what RAW... You alright!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Knew it. No surprise.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dafuq, Jericho!!!? I just bought a Y2AJ shirt online!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah...............more Y2J/Styles..............


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck him up AJ!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank goodness!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Another great match set for 'Mania


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh god yet another match fpalm

seriously enough, stop stretching shit beyond it's limit running it to the muck


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

cena542007 said:


> Best RAW match this year.


Agreed.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

"You know how long it took me to make these shirts AJ?!"


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WHO WAS RIGHT? FUCK YEA IK MY FAVORITE WRESTLER .


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, so much for that.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Jericho didn't eat his Booty O's today.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Heel Jericho is Best Jericho.


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

that would be a very good match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I'm so fucking annoyed. LETS TURN JERICHO HEEL SO WE CAN DO JERICHO/STYLES IV AT MANIA WHEN AJ ALREADY BEAT JERICHO 2 OUT OF 3.

Idiots. All of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO at anyone dumb enough to buy those "Y2AJ" shirts.

:heyman6


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

man that was a fantastic match tbh!


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Good match!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:jericho3


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

that ugly ass 3rd one


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

When big es done with new day, i think he deserves a new massive push


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

That's a bitch move, Jericho.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, the people who bought the Y2AJ shirts feel pretty dumb


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

So Jericho was face for a couple weeks...nice..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Blood should have been used for this


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jericho is mean and I don't like him now and he smells like poop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a waste of a t shirt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Knew those jobber shirts had to be fake.


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

at least aj wont be in a tag team match at mania


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> Dafuq, Jericho!!!? I just bought a Y2AJ shirt online!!!


Keep it. Maybe it will be worth something.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A heel getting booed for attacking a face?

Haven't had much of that in 2016.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"SON OF A BITCH!"*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Heel Jericho is the better Jericho


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> To those (understandably) taking the piss out of the Y2AJ shirts, don't worry: *It's very likely that either Jericho turns on A.J. to set up a match at 'Mania* to put him over or A.J. turns on him to set-up Bulletproof's debut.





















And son of a bitch isn't PG, Jericho. :jericho3

Now bring ditch the bedazzled diaper and bring back the tights, please.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This shows AJ Styles is massively over and shows Jericho still has it as an amazing heel. Or just a really good crowd i mean it is Chicago.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah, there's the gay swerve.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I do not want Jericho/Styles at Mania. It's been done enough


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This Raw is really good!


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

What a fucking match. Good on Y2AJ/The New Day for that performance on a Raw.

Also, Jericho and AJ again for Wrestlemania? Hopefully it's a gimmick match (hardcore, etc), otherwise, we've already seen it three times.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bummer. Loved the Y2AJ tag team.

Awesome match. Awesome post match beat down.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

You're a bad friend!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe we can still get Cass and Enzo vs New day for WM


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, at least AJ got a free shirt.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

They went the right direction with Aj Y2J, that's good for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, is AJ still not over?

:mj4

Dumb move to split them up and have them feud AGAIN.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad Jericho is a heel now.. So much better than a face.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *This shows AJ Styles is massively over and shows Jericho still has it as an amazing heel. Or just a really good crowd i mean it is Chicago.*


It shows all of it, really


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> A heel getting booed for attacking a face?
> 
> Haven't had much of that in 2016.


I know right? Amazingly executed segment


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn what a match, though. For real.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Everyone saw that turn coming and he still managed to get nuclear heat. Great heel work by Chris. Not thrilled about seeing them wrestle AGAIN but I'll take it over AJ tag teaming at WM.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

So is this setting up a Roadblock match or a Mania match?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> They went the right direction with Aj Y2J, that's good for Wrestlemania.


Has to be a gimmick match.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Jericho is mean and I don't like him now and he smells like poop.


Now THIS is real hate


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why U crowd boo heel? That's no how dis works now!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was stupid!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

:lmao @ WWE for finding all the shocked fans in the audience who didn't see this coming.

That black dude was looking at Jericho like "Imma see you in the parking lot cuz".


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jericho's heel facial expressions make my weenie tingle


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why the fuck would anyone want to see Jericho/AJ 4? Why? It doesn't matter if the match will be good. The match is redunant at this point and it feels like a sad ass attempt to keep Jericho relevant for Mania.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Its funny(and rare) when something is done right and it gets the face cheered and the heel booed. 

That is what a face is Vince. A guy like Styles who the crowd loves. Jericho is a great heel that gets the crowd to boo him no matter what. Roman is no face. The crowd hates him. Styles is a face, Zayn is a face, Ziggler is a face, Rusev is a face playing a heel. Its easy Vince, just do it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> So, is AJ still not over?
> 
> :mj4
> 
> Dumb move to split them up and have them feud AGAIN.


Nah Jericho and Benoit did this loads, it's fine. Granted it's going to be nothing alike, but still, you get my point.

Anyway, when the alternative is Y2AJ, I'm happy with what just went down.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to see bad ass heel Y2J is back but yea they should not have had these guys wrestle on TV before Mania. :/


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Jericho vs aj street fight


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

that flo rida song fucking sucks


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Legend797 said:


> I do not want Jericho/Styles at Mania. It's been done enough


Yea there was no positives out of this team. First cause I wanted AJ in singles at Mania. And if they would split it would lead to a match between the two which we already had. There's no intrigue to it.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Roman: Why are the crowd booing Jericho? I thought they were supposed to cheer when a heel beats up the good guy, isn't that what you told me Vince?

Vince: Just take your pants off like I asked you already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Nah Jericho and Benoit did this loads, it's fine. Granted it's going to be nothing alike, but still, you get my point.
> 
> Anyway, when the alternative is Y2AJ, I'm happy with what just went down.


If they hadn't already had multiple matches, I'd be completely on board. But another match, and at WM? Nah.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Well that was a better show than usual, well done guys. Now it's over and I'm off to bed. Night all.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck y2j is still the best. people in the crowd looked legitimately shocked.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The way they're promoting The Rock makes me believe that he will be involved in a major storyline, not a one-off segment


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

I forgot what happened 3 minutes before! Heres a recap!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Why the fuck would anyone want to see Jericho/AJ 4? Why? It doesn't matter if the match will be good. The match is redunant at this point and it feels like a sad ass attempt to keep Jericho relevant for Mania.


Why do people want to see Sami Zayn vs KO 245 

Some folk just like certain match ups


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess it was for Styles tagging himself in!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sad thing is - that was the best tag match in years, and the division needs something fresh to make it interesting again.

Jericho getting Stephanie heat tho.. :jericho3


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just when I thought Owens/Neville would be MOTN, then New Day/Y2AJ steal the show and have that incredible post match segment. Maybe Styles/Jericho can have a submission match? 

What the fuck is Rock gonna do at Mania? Just hype the crowd with a promo? That's fine for regular Rock appearance but he was hyping this up as some game changer.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THAT'S A HIT JERICHO JUST SANG! :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Renee wearing her boytoy's jacket.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

That AJ sell of the first Codebreaker, tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, that's a weak explanation on Jericho's part. Damn. Was hoping that wouldn't be his explanation.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Forced chants are so heelish, I hate them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my god, I completely forgot Kalisto had the US Title.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> If they hadn't already had multiple matches, I'd be completely on board. But another match, and at WM? Nah.


Well the three they've had so far haven't been classics, I'll give you that. But the dynamics just changed. Plus I don't have much to look forward to at 'Mania, so I'm sinking a fair amount of my eggs into this basket, whether I like it or not, WWE haven't given me much choice


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Did he just spit on her or something?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Kalisto going to defend his belt at Mania?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

HEY EVERYONE, IT'S TYLER!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Tyler!!!!!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Aj-Jericho 4 is fine, they had to have the first 3 matches to set up the team then this. actually have potential to build a compelling feud now.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao who is this again jobber


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, he used to be Tyler Breeze!!!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Sad thing is - that was the best tag match in years, and the division needs something fresh to make it interesting again.
> 
> Jericho getting Stephanie heat tho.. :jericho3


Would you saw the division is....SAWFT?


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

Tyler!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they are accidentally showing us a WWE Main Event taping.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

It is strange that Kalisto is in his hometown, and he is being billed from Mexico City.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Not big fan of intergender matches.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

oh look, its blonde Heath Slater.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So RAW ends:









Saturday ends:









WM ends:









The months after when he turns heel on Roman:


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

That Jericho heel turn was incredibly forced and unnatural. Kayfabe-wise, it made little sense.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Can we have Bo Rida replace Flo Rida?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

This guy has the stupidest fucking gimmick!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That promo Jericho cut was only like 8 seconds but damn that cut straight to the point really effectively. Them serious eyes piercing. Perhaps a lesson learned from Jericho's old friend and the master of that thousand yard stare for wrestling Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Tyler Breeze for US Champ soon. Only UGGOS wear masks.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Renee wearing her boytoy's jacket.


That ambrose lovin making her a baaaad girl


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *This shows AJ Styles is massively over and shows Jericho still has it as an amazing heel. Or just a really good crowd i mean it is Chicago.*


You've got two good veteran performers that know how the story dynamics should work. 

They work well together, and it was smart to pair them for AJ's first feud.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He blames the fans!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, id say i can turn it off now. Becky is done, Styles is done, Owens is done. Not interested in a jobber with a feather duster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Breeze is a less gay Dolph.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I never thought I'd say this but hopefully AJ and Jericho will be part of one of the multi-man title matches at mania instead of having another singles match between them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Why do people want to see Sami Zayn vs KO 245
> 
> Some folk just like certain match ups


I don't care about them or Zayn/Owens. 

AJ beating Jericho again does nothing for him. After beating Jericho at Fastlane, you move up the ladder, not stay at the same level of nothingness.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Renee lookin sexy in her leather jacket


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Renee rocking the badass leather jacket like her bae. :3

And looking tasty as fuck while doing so. :yum:

Cool to see Kalisto wrestling in his hometown as a champion. 



talentedjobber said:


> that flo rida song fucking sucks












And this is coming from a guy who is very indifferent to Flow Rider outside of that song and GDFR.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Wait.. is Breeze getting the belt?


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Are we watching Main Event now?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Where the hell are the social outcasts!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

What do you know Byron, you ain't got no damn hair.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So RAW ends:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao This is perfect!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Tyler's tights look like he slaughtered Grimace.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> Roman: Why are the crowd booing Jericho? I thought they were supposed to cheer when a heel beats up the good guy, isn't that what you told me Vince?
> 
> Vince: Just take your pants off like I asked you already.


:ugh2

:kappa2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So RAW ends:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but because it's a gif, you can't hear the crowds chanting more for Dean than they are Reigns.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I saw Breeze/Kalisto at NXT Columbus last year. It was a blast.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Gutwrench said:


> That Jericho heel turn was incredibly forced and unnatural. Kayfabe-wise, it made little sense.


Yeah I'll give you that one. It's a typical WWE desperation move. I'm just hoping a good match comes from it, and I think it has the potential to. This is still AJ Styles 'Mania debut so I will give it a chance.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

lol Tyler Breeze.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Byron still talking about the previous segment when the US champion is wrestling. Fuck Byron. Fuck JBL. Fuck Cole too even though he didn't do anything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd be more excited for an AJ/Jericho Mania match if they didn't already do it 3 times. So either Jericho ties it up or AJ goes up one more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Breeze :lol


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Squashed by a 5'4 guy lol


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHAH Saxton getting buried hard by JBL that was hilarious. "that might be the stupidest thing i have ever heard"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Breeze!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Breeze is the 2016 Shannon Moore.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

No Lesnar tonight guys ?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

So Breeze's career highlight is going to be a single PPV victory over Mid-Card Dolph?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I don't care about them or Zayn/Owens.
> 
> AJ beating Jericho again does nothing for him. After beating Jericho at Fastlane, you move up the ladder, not stay at the same level of nothingness.


Nah I feel you but I guess them going one more time is getting AJ a new singles feud. But at least AJ fans can be glad they have bigger plans than him facing the New Day 200 times for the next few months.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Breeze still jobbing? Life is good.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Why couldn't have New Day vs Y2AJ been the main event?


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

So...Kalisto has nothing yet for Mania?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

BAH FUCKING GAWD


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Squashed by a 5'4 guy lol


Speed kills and shit happens.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Styles vs Jericho 4 at mania is a wasted time for both man


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That's a burial if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Just like the CM Punk chants, Breeze didn't last very long at all. So sad. Fuck you Vince someone should break your ribs like the photo from earlier.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread has so few posters in it, especially for a March Raw.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lothario said:


> Breeze is the 2016 Shannon Moore.


That's an insult to Shannon Moore. 










On second thought, never mind...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hell in a Cage said:


> So...Kalisto has nothing yet for Mania?


It's too difficult for the monkeys backstage to think about something.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is good to see Kalisto finally get a win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Just like the CM Punk chants, Breeze didn't last very long at all. So sad. Fuck you Vince someone should break your ribs like the photo from earlier.*


Fuck is wrong with you :lmao it was never that deep


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Legend797 said:


> BAH FUCKING GAWD


This made me almost bust a nut. I mean literally. 

Made my fucking night!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TripleG said:


> I'd be more excited for an AJ/Jericho Mania match if they didn't already do it 3 times. So either Jericho ties it up or AJ goes up one more.


They can do 2/3 falls or a submission match if they want to put over the calf crusher. 

The way I see it 2/3 gives Jericho a chance to get a win yet lose the overall feud. HE can take one fall an AJ the other 2.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Natsuke said:


> That's a burial if I've ever seen one.


I clicked refresh on here and before the page loaded it was over.

Breeze was already being buried, but they just dropped a bus on top of the freshly filled hole.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> That Jericho heel turn was incredibly forced and unnatural. Kayfabe-wise, it made little sense.


Jericho made a star of himself with post match temper tantrums. Post-match, crazed character turns after a loss are his department.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't know why but I want Ryback vs Kalisto


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

How you gonna get squashed by someone who ain't even finished growing yet


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

He look, Zeus was on the commercial!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to see a match between Kalisto and Tigre Uno in a spaceship and it flies away.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't get why charlotte is always in those nxt promos so much. She did nothing of note and needed Bayley to the face in her feud with SAsha.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Who gives a shit if Tyler Breeze is a jobber. What do you want him to be WWE champ with that awful gimmick. Boring in the ring as well.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice package for NXT here.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

BBM is coming to the fame.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Don't know why but I want Ryback vs Kalisto


They had a good match on Smackdown.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Boss Man, back when entrance themes were great!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd didn't give one fuck about Bossman going into the HOF.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy hell Jojo's getting finer by the day.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAAAAAAAMN JOJO!!!!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG Jo Jo is taller than someone on the roster!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Boss Man should be in for his glorious 1999 heeling alone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

broken by CBS :HA
clamouring for any publicity


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Boss Man


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rey is working us all.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, hello there JoJo...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Big Boss Man and Bull Buchanan were the OG Shield


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I've spent a night in a Cobb County jail. I didn't meet any wacky characters like the Big Boss Man...just ass hole cops.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't tell me RyWOAT is gonna win the US title at Mania.:mj4


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I feel really good for Kallisto. Nice that Rey and Eddie got some love.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol look at him next to that shrimp!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, Jojo is getting smaller and smaller, even infront of Kalisto :lol


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

no one cares about ryback anymore


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me RyWOAT is gonna win the US title at Mania.:mj4


:vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto and Ryback.

WTF WWE?

This WM.

:ti


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryback is saying what Vince is thinking


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

No Rycrap, you are not needed vs Kalisto GFY


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This promo straight trash bruh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryback keep attacking the smaller guys


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't recall Ryback wearing a suit of destruction like Iron Man but maybe I missed that part.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

How many fucking times does Kalisto have to namedrop Eddie and Rey? YOU'RE MEXICAN, WE GET IT!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jumping back about two hours -- after seeing the history of Shane montage, how ironic us it that in his promo he brings up backstage politics, and people with no talent getting pushes and vice-versa? I mean, is there any slightest chance of a hint of a shadow of a possibility that he wrestles anywhere -- never mind the top talent matches he's had -- if he isn't a McMahon? What utter horseshit.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I want Ryback to be a bully again if he's gonna be a heel.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

and it goes on and on and on and on and...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't get why charlotte is always in those nxt promos so much. She did nothing of note and needed Bayley to the face in her feud with SAsha.


Yeah you didn't watch NXT


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn Ryback, that was stiff. Nicest heel of all time. Lmao.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

:lol Ryback saying this is real life


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

THE SOCIAL MOTERHNJAUSKFKCIUZNVDSKGNSKAFUCKING OUTCASTS


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

lol. The fuck was that Ryback?


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Was that a heel or a face promo by Ryback? Does he know? Does creative know!? Kalisto didn't know... JoJo probably never knows...

Wtf!?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

razzathereaver said:


> I want Ryback to be a bully again if he's gonna be a heel.


He was very tweener in that promo...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Legend797 said:


> This made me almost bust a nut. I mean literally.
> 
> Made my fucking night!


Never seen AJ do this so quickly before and I've seen many of his matches in the last 12 years.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I remember being really surprised at how much shorter Ryback was than I expected when I met him at Axxess.

Kalisto must be like 3'5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, they had Ryback talk for like 30 minutes back there. :drake1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:yoda at that NXT DVD. Might just pick it up. And Big Bossman is HOF-bound! 

Ryback doing a solid job at being a tweener and on the mic. :clap



NormanSmiley4life said:


> Where the hell are the social outcasts!


Coming out right now! :mark:


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

BABAYYYYYEAHHHHH


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

That was terrible by Ryback. I zoned out about 5 times.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That Ryback promo was very.......awkward.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was awkward


----------



## talentedjobber (Mar 8, 2016)

ryback is getting some sort of face-ish heel turn


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback should be a team player!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Awkward. Heath looked genuinely surprised he didn't get a reaction :lmao


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Droning Ryback is the worst Ryback.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Ryback's promo's still making me cringe...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know Ryback isnt exactly Mick Foley at delivering promos, but if the old man didn't write that, Id fire whoever the hell did immediately. That was garbage verbage.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ryback kept pausing after every 3 or 4 words. What the hell?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yaaaaa Radical Mongoose tyme \m/ :lmao :dance :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

For god's sake, Charlotte has a deeper voice than Bo dallas.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeeeee that was dumb funny


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow this is bad.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh hell yeah, Social Outcasts! Those idiots legitimately crack me up.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

IK MY Y2J.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What the .....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

loooooooowl!!!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The Social Outcasts are the less talented version of New Day.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

So was that a challenge? Ryback dropping knowledge? Start of the Lucha Dragons feud?


*WHAT WAS THAT RYBACK??????*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok..:lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why does WWE continue on and on and on and on with comedy gimmicks? They never get over and have all been terrible for the past decade at least.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO.

WHAT THE FUCCK WAS THAT.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

These fucking Douches! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wtf was that


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I turned this nonsense back on just in time to see "The Axman cometh" :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT......


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ryback should do Sean O'Haire's devil's advocate gimmick


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck :maury
Whatever the fuck that was that legit made me laugh out loud. 

:ti :ha :maury :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YEE! YEE! YEE! :evans

Thank You Based Axel. roud



SiON said:


> Was that a heel or a face promo by Ryback? Does he know? Does creative know!? Kalisto didn't know... JoJo probably never knows...
> 
> Wtf!?


Tweener, duh. :lol

Although it is very odd to see a tweener in the WWE in this day and age due to it being so sanitized and cookie cutter, so I can understand being confused.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match may be over before they return from commercial. :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I have to admit, the Axeman just made me actually laugh.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

This show is an abortion


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Axel is the fucking best LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> This thread has so few posters in it, especially for a March Raw.


Can only imagine it's because there's such a gap between Fast Lane and WM therefore a lot of filler


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

RYBAXEL implodes.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah you didn't watch NXT


Thanks for not having an argument.

I'm right, accept it.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*What the fuck was that Ryback promo lmao. It's like the recording he was listening to memorize was kept skipping & repeating lines, so the big dumbass just learned it that way.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Ax Man Cometh


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Axeman Curtis Axel

That fucking works.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Even JBL was confused at wtf they were doing


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

At least this match has a through line of Ryback and Axel being tag partners before... Not that it was mentioned but subtly implied


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

THE AXEMAN COMETH.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, This is a boring Raw.. Yet again


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No more Feed Me More! :darryl


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> The Social Outcasts are the less talented version of New Day.


Really? I think they're way more naturally funny than New Day.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Axel seemed like he was on the toilet.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I missed the first two hours...I'm guessing I didn't miss anything good.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> The Axeman Curtis Axel
> 
> That fucking works.


HEEEEE HEEEEE HEEEEEE

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Can only imagine it's because there's such a gap between Fast Lane and WM therefore a lot of filler


I thought there would still be more with it being WM season, an advertised Shane appearance, and whatnot.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

THE AXMAN COMETH


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm actually still laughing just thinking about what Axel did.

I haven't had a laugh like that in years. YEARS.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

How is this match still going?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Legend797 said:


> RYBAXEL implodes.


don't change the channel!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Heath V said:


> How is this match still going?


You doubting the Axeman bruh?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

AAaand Ryback does the CM Punk go-to-sleep taunt.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like this attitude change by Ryback!


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Haha Ryback trolling Chicago...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback busted out the corner high knee and then did Punk's Go 2 Sleep taunt! :mark:

Problem, Chicago? :troll

:chlol at Ryback having no problem damn near murdering his former RybAxel tag partner.



markoutsmarkout said:


> THE AXMAN COMETH


But paying The Troll Toll to enter boy's hole isn't PG. :heston:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Three years of IWC goodwill being flushed down the toilet by The Big Guy. Such a shame.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is two weeks in a row that Ryback should have been disqualified. It makes no sense!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

If the big, bad, rybitch wins the us title wm.

god help us.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Ryback was pissed.. he sure left in a hurry after the win


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone else see the nice tits grabbing Ryback before he got in the ring just before the commerical break?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

RAW is Recap (part 734)


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Thanks for not having an argument.
> 
> I'm right, accept it.


It's clear you didn't watch NXT. Saying Charlotte did nothing of note is just false. Fan of her or not it's just a pure lie to say that. 

The Sasha and Bayley feuds were great. The Nattie and Paige matches were great. Hell her run of great title matches is what really made the 4 horsewomen really kick into high gear.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Hahaha ultimately I like this Ryback lol...

Hey just in case Dory from Finding Nemo is watching let's recap the beginning of the show... For what the 8th time tonight...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince has no soul! :jr


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*One of the Social Outcasts should win the US Title.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those Shane punches still crack me up.

:lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rocky Mark said:


> Ryback was pissed.. he sure left in a hurry after the win


I like how he did that. Arrive, Raise Hell, Leave..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cole just called The Undertaker "The Undersaker" :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Those Shane punches still crack me up.
> 
> :lol


Yea he needs to work on those.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Attacking police officers is like what 3-5 years in jail. Match with Taker ruined :troll


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Who exactly is Vince explaining seating records to?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL at them still pushing that 93k myth.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I sense a Bray jobbing.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I want to smell Stephanie's hair.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This has been a pretty good Raw. (mandatory disclaimer: 3 hours is still too long)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WM may very well break the 100,000 mark for what could be one of the worst Mania's ever


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

No way they outdo the silver dome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao
> 
> Who exactly is Vince explaining seating records to?


Gary Guiness you know Vince is all about the record book


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why on earth is Todd Chrissly famous?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

OH GOD NO! 

I can see Steph and Trips aligning themselves with Shane to get more power and Vince out of the way.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Why does Dean wet his hair? It looks horrible!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome, was looking forward to yet another fucking ad break.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:jr :jr :jr

BAH GAWD AXEL IS BROKEN IN HALF, Y2J IS A SCUMBAG SONOFABITCH AND BRIE HAS BOUGHT A SCOOTER GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Those Shane punches still crack me up.
> 
> :lol


He's a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad man! :grin2:


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shane and Steph in cahoots - calling it now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Ryback's new gimmick is pretty neat. I dig the tweener thing.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm noticing changes in Ambrose's demeanor. He's less goofier than usual. Every week since the RTWM started he's started doing less and less stupid faces.

I'm liking this direction. Shades of The Shield, and more importantly, Moxley, are beginning to show through.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

F*ck pet owners that smoke and give their cat cancer!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for the main event of the evening! :ambrose


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah asking someone to stop smoking because of pets is retarded. If lung cancer isn't enough of a deterrent I doubt Mittens will stop them lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

deadstar1988 said:


> Shane and Steph in cahoots - calling it now
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That wouldnt make any sense. Stephanie is already in control. She gains nothing besides sharing control.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Did you know? We have a 2 hour Raw, the other hour is adverts!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a pretty bad ass razor commercial. I wish my blades did that!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

"Do the Todd"? Let's not do anything.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> WM may very well break the 100,000 mark for what could be one of the worst Mania's ever


Even if they don't, they'll still lie and say they did.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Why does Dean wet his hair? It looks horrible!


I want to see him turn heel just to see him in a black suit and his hair slicked back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Wyatt better not get a jobber entrance!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Three years of IWC goodwill being flushed down the toilet by The Big Guy. Such a shame.


Chicago had it out for DA BIG GUY regardless of the fact that his mic work and ring work are both much better than when he debuted, so I'm cool with him telling them to fuck off by mocking Punk.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

This WM card is actually pretty intriguing to me, assuming we get Y2J vs AJ and Owens vs Zayn. Maybe a little New Day open challenge against a debuting Enzo and Cass?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

It's mumbo jumbo time with Bray Wyatt!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing the Wyatts jump LSDean, and Brock shows up and destroys everyone including Dean?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bray and HHH in the same segment coming up....good night everybody.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Legend797 said:


> "Do the Todd"? Let's not do anything.


I'd rather cut myself.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's a drinking game. Every time Dean looks like he shit himself during this match, take 5 hits of crack.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

More like the eater of pins.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Last time I checked Bray hasn't eaten any worlds since his time on the main roster


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heath V said:


> That's a pretty bad ass razor commercial. I wish my blades did that!


The Gillete Cyborg Razor Blades vs. Cleatus the Fox Sports NFL Robot = Ratings :vince$


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Smackdown is about to be awesome again. If you don't watch, highly recommend.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray promo! 
Lets all get stoned!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Boss said:


> Here's a drinking game. Every time Dean looks like he shit himself during this match, take 5 hits of crack.


No because then we'd all look and act like Dean.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

still pushing this Wyatt vs Lesnar crap fpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Even his promos don't feel up to snuff anymore.

Poor Bray. Buried to high hell. He never recovered from the Cena loss, honestly.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Boss said:


> Here's a *drinking game*. Every time Dean looks like he shit himself during this match, take 5 hits of *crack*.


What sort of drink is crack? 

:jericho2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Impossible to care about Wyatt matches anymore.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Wyatt on his own....


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Struggling trying to name a world that Bray has eaten. 

Stop embarrassing Galactus.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Gillete Cyborg Razor Blades vs. Cleatus the Fox Sports NFL Robot = Ratings :vince$


Book it!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess Bray still wants Brock.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

A guy that hasnt won a match in months just had a 3 minute entrance.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd is as dead as Wyatt's career....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Last time I checked Bray hasn't eaten any worlds since his time on the main roster


he has eaten up too much time on TV if anything


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

MM10 said:


> A guy that hasnt won a match in months just had a 3 minute entrance.


He's the new Undertaker


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Our main event of The Battle of The Horrible Hairlines is in full effect. :serious:

brb Pokemon Yellow


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Whoops. Ignore this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

There goes those ridiculous strikes by Dean.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*What the fuck is this geek babbling about now? How can you still claim to be the eater of worlds when you lose every fucking feud/match that matters. 

Eat some more nachos you talent-lite boring ass fatboy.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial right now.

fpalm


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

One hour until The Division unlocks. Using Raw to help pass the time doesnt seem to be helping.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why on earth is Todd Chrissly famous?


Holy shit is he a real person? I legit thought it was Nick Swardson playing a character this entire time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> More like the eater of pins.


OOOOOHHHHHSAANAAPPPPPPP


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Bray wins here. Either that or Trips shows up and its a non finish.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

Main Event in Chicago WM Raw is dead silent.

LoL who said this Raw wasn't terrible


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Man, Bray is so sad. Vince ruined him worse than just about anyone.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Who is gonna save Ambrose at the end of the show from all the Wyatts and HHH? *


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> What sort of drink is crack?
> 
> :jericho2


God damnit, Daemon..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Raw main event = uttahere


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Our main event of The Battle of The Horrible Hairlines is in full effect. :serious:
> 
> brb Pokemon Yellow


LMAO....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Those Sonic Shakes look damn good.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, the booking goldfish finally remembered to mention the Lesnar/Wyatts story at the Rumble..

Thanks for the spolier that Lesnar's gonna break the match up and smush everyone WWE.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Brock comes in, beats both Dean and Bray. We get a 3-way at Mania. 

Dean defeats Hunter for the title at Roadblock with the help of RR. 

Brock-Dean-Bray for the title at Mania. 

Wyatt family help Shane defeats Taker in the Cage. 

Shane help Bray becoming WWE Champ. 

Bray was behind Shane's sudden desire to "take the system down" and face his father. Like a Kevin Sullivan-esque godfather, brainwashing him.

At the Raw after Mania, Vince beg Shane to reconsider all this, he even cries on his knees, saying the Wyatts are psychos. Shane laughs like a maniac. YOU'RE ALL GOING DOWN!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Street Fighter V looks good too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> Holy shit is he a real person? I legit thought it was Nick Swardson playing a character this entire time.


Aye he does look like that ..... low key :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Wow, the booking goldfish finally remembered to mention the Lesnar/Wyatts story at the Rumble..
> 
> Thanks for the spolier that Lesnar's gonna break the match up and smush everyone WWE.


I am so used to the revisionist history..Never thought they would ever bring that back up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> LMAO....


I initially didn't wanna call it that, but after noticing that Bray has seemingly borrowed Harper's huge bald spot, I had to do the right thing and call this match for what it was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Street Fighter V looks good too.


Don't bother getting it until the summer its not a full game yet


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Don't bother getting it until the summer its not a full game yet


Thanks for that info.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heath V said:


> That's a pretty bad ass razor commercial. I wish my blades did that!


Skarp Laser Razor (bladeless razor)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow this crowd FLATLINED.....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Raw main event = uttahere


Not going to stay for the guy that deserves the Mania main event?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I might have missed something, but where the fuck has Kevin Owens been?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Aye he does look like that ..... low key :lmao


I'm serious man I thought it was a mock reality comedy show with Nick Swardson playing a super feminine dad. This is crazy, I feel like I'm having an epiphany or something hearing this.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Something cool happens, Cole mentions what happened calmly.

Something cool that happened is replayed, Cole goes batshit about it.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Brock comes in, beats both Dean and Bray. We get a 3-way at Mania.
> 
> Dean defeats Hunter for the title at Roadblock with the help of RR.
> 
> ...



I like it , it would be more interesting than what it currently is looking up to be.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Skarp Laser Razor (bladeless razor)


You're kidding! That's about as cool as a hover board!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Don't bother getting it until the summer its not a full game yet


At least all the DLC is free..I am enjoying and I didn't play 60$. (PC FTW)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Get back in there Dean!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole: "Going full collision at full speed..Carwreck"

When will the vehicle references end?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

HAHAHAHA Somebody finally DESTROYS Dean's bounce off the rope thing.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

"Can you imagine that lunatic as champion?"

It's hard not to when you've been saying that same hacky line for the past year and a half. What a cunt.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

razzathereaver said:


> I might have missed something, but where the fuck has Kevin Owens been?


He wrestled Neville earlier and Sami Zayn came out and brawled with him hopefully starting a WM match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heath V said:


> Street Fighter V looks good too.


No , don't pay $60 dollar it not a full game just wait a few more months


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

"FLYIN LUNATIC" FUCKING GOD SHUT UP JBL I FUCKING HATE YOU.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose with those no means no punches


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Boss said:


> HAHAHAHA Somebody finally DESTROYS Dean's bounce off the rope thing.


Thank god...That slingshot clothesline thing has always been lame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is literally dead. Damn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Did I ever mention that Ambrose-Wyatt could've been a GOAT feud? How far the mighty has fallen.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Bumps on that pad are so stupid. It's like me taking The Rock Bottom onto my couch as a kid.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> No , don't pay $60 dollar it not a full game just wait a few more months


Cool I didn't know that, thanks guys.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Really curious where they are going with bray for mania. Also to see how his match with brock ends up playing out and they resolve it and move brock to dean.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> He wrestled Neville earlier and Sami Zayn came out and brawled with him hopefully starting a WM match.


Ah, OK. Thanks.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Struggling trying to name a world that Bray has eaten.
> 
> Stop embarrassing Galactus.


*








*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, that was pointless.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a lot of beards!!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

this is a pretty good match


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Crowd didn't care for either of these 2 men the tag title should of been Main Event.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Give the wyatts or something. They can't just do this shit forever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean is going to learn Respect!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dammit, where's Bork?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Who thinks RoRe will come out to save his little buddy?*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Leave it to the mentally unhinged cult leader to be the only one smart enough to read Dean-O's pendulum lariat and then tell him to fuck off by blasting him with a lariat of his own.

That spot, the side slam into the barricade and the couple of switch-around spots made this surprisingly decent. And then they decide to throw it out the damn window via DQ to protect both guys even though it's clear as day as to who's winning at Roadblock.



razzathereaver said:


> I might have missed something, but where the fuck has Kevin Owens been?


Beat Neville earlier and then got attacked by Sami Zayn.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jesus.

When was the last time Dean even stood tall on his own.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kick his ass Bray.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> At least all the DLC is free..I am enjoying and I didn't play 60$. (PC FTW)


It's fun no doubt but kind of pissed I immediately dropped my $60 when I preorded it.

To me a fighting game should always come with Arcade and MK9 pretty much changed the game so that you need a story mode.

I do like that DLC is free though they could dish out more fight money


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well that was strange


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm here because Reigns isn't sign..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are they going to try and rebuild the Wyatts again and get something out of them?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH rocking the massive rapist vibes...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

First thing they've gotten right with Bray in forever. Wyatt should absolutely be anti authority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is so quiet.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bray touching the belt , now he care for belts???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT Haitch/Bray stare-down doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So are they going to try and rebuild the Wyatts again and get something out of them?


One can only hope.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*And Haitch single-handily punked out 4 guys bigger and 20 years younger than him lol.*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Why did they book it like this.

Makes no sense.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp, Dean is definitely losing on Saturday, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean guaranteed to that L on Saturday.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The Rumble faceoff and now this little tease, give me HHH/Wyatt now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, trips sellig the fuck out of that dirty deeds.. He looks dead.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Well Dean stands tall for 1 second. So he loses.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol @ HHH corpsing


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Dat selling :lol


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh ya bray needs that title ASAP


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

HHH is the best seller in the company.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd popped big for that dirty deeds and Ambrose grabbing the title (as well as that Wyatt/HHH staredown).

But oh well, we all know how this story is going to go.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

It's hilariously bad, isn't it?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

On a good note, Dean is definitely putting back on the bulk. Glad someone finally got in his ear.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now that was a good ending!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Put the belt down Dean, you're jinxing yourself!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if WWE knows how much I would fucking pay to have Rollins run out and help Ambrose win on Saturday 

CURBSTOMP!!!

i think i would probably cum lol. 

anyway, night


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Damn Ambrose is over as hell:O


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

See, when they actually give Wyatt a moment of relevancy, fans respond. He could easily be one of their biggest stars.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wyatt tease was cool but thats all it was. Vince saying look at what will never be motherfuckers*. :/


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lothario said:


> On a good note, Dean is definitely putting back on the bulk. Glad someone finally got in his ear.


I noticed..Someone finally gave him a sandwich.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Triple H fears Ambrose more than he fears Reigns. They didn't go through all this trouble to destroy Roman Reigns like they did with Ambrose. Triple H destroyed Reigns one on one without any help.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Is dirty deeds just a straight DDT?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

So HHH beats the dog shit out of Ambrose last week, and tonight Ambrose gives him one move and is done. He's such a lunatic


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

HHH selling was fucking hilarious.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

HHH is OK, he took it on his nose.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not a huge Ambrose fan in his current incarnation, but man I feel bad for the guy. The Chicago crowd barely gave a f^ck about him through most of the night. They were FAR hotter for the likes of Shane and AJ


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is the strangest RTW ever.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray touching the title :mark:. Don't tease me! Shane, his awesome video package and the tag match was highlights for me. Good to see Sami finally on Raw too.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sweet Dreams.. :trips8


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted Bray to steal the belt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Raw after Mania should be when the wyatts turn face on Haitch.

but the tease was beautiful.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

So Pittsburgh is the last casual city before Mania. Have Roman return next week in hopes for at least a few cheers? Wait and have him return in Brooklyn to nothing but boos? Philly to even more boos? How do you think they will play this? 

Should have ended the show with Styles/Jericho


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

During Roman's time off, we now have Ambrose vs. HHH getting huge reactions and more heat, and Wyatt/HHH being teased to a much better reaction than this Reigns/HHH program for the title has.

Oh, WWE...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

almostfamous said:


> That's an insult to Shannon Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mj5


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Good booking with him recovering while trips did the table.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

MM10 said:


> So Pittsburgh is the last casual city before Mania. Have Roman return next week in hopes for at least a few cheers? Wait and have him return in Brooklyn to nothing but boos? Philly to even more boos? How do you think they will play this?
> 
> Should have ended the show with Styles/Jericho


There is no way to get around those boo's...Might as well say fuck it and have him return in Brooklyn.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Gainn_Damage said:


> HHH is OK, he took it on his nose.


You can seriously hurt a shark by hitting him on the nose.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Godway said:


> See, when they actually give Wyatt a moment of relevancy, fans respond. He could easily be one of their biggest stars.


Its wyatts curse. Fans want to have a reason to care about him, but he just loses. Any steam they give him the crowd eats it up


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So are they going to try and rebuild the Wyatts again and get something out of them?


I hope so, I don't want them to break them up either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray touching the title on H's shoulder is probably the closest he's going to come to that belt.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Bray touching the title on H's shoulder is probably the closest he's going to come to that belt.


Most likely...That tease was cruel. It got a genuine pop from a seemingly dead crowd.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

RatedR10 said:


> *During Roman's time off, we now have Ambrose vs. HHH getting huge reactions and more heat, and Wyatt/HHH being teased to a much better reaction than this Reigns/HHH program for the title has.
> *


And that's what SUCKS even more knowing you have #REIGNS-A-MANIA coming back just when OTHER challengers get BETTER builds & Pop's but because of #WWELogic courtesy #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon were getting Roman, which is why the following gif explain #WWELogic .....










AT this rate the #MoreOVERthanRoman should start trending from things to chewing gum all the way to sex, EVERYTHING is basically #MoreOVERthanRoman well except of course the main event match he'll be in.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That crowd was toned down for a Chicago crowd. I wonder if they threatened to take people to jail if they got out of hand?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Funny thing is, I realised this after Wyatts left and Hunter was ready to beat Dean that if there ever was one appropriate time for Roman to make a heroic save that was it. His enemy beating his best friend.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Would be tight as hell and very worthwhile to see Dean-O beat Haitch and head into 'Mania to defend the title against Reigns, who would turn heel and score the title via heel chicanery and join The Authority to basically confirm what we all know (he's gonna be the handpicked face of the company) as well as give us something analogous to Austin / Rock.

:vince5: "But why do something like that when we can fuck our audience over and over with no Vaseline, damn it?!?"


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm surprised it's taken them this long (other than the rumble) to tease the Wyatts going against The Authority. They should be hijacking Raw and having nights of destruction like Kane and Taker did back on the day.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'm not a huge Ambrose fan in his current incarnation, but man I feel bad for the guy. The Chicago crowd barely gave a f^ck about him through most of the night. They were FAR hotter for the likes of Shane and AJ


Totally on Dean imo. They wanted to cheer him and while his promo wasn't bad by any stretch (especially considering in comparison to other guys on the roster) it fell flat because of his delivery and the fact he continues to attempt to shoehorn unfunny, awkward jokes into his material. He goes out there and cuts the entire promo with the intensity he had when discussing becoming the face of the company, then they cheer him. He expected pops in certain sections and when he didn't getthem, he got rattled and lost the crowd. 


Tbh, while I think Dean is more over than Reigns, he's still not an adequate replacement. Ambrose from the summer of '14? Sure. But he's regressed since, albeit he is beginning to shake the rust off. He still has some kinks to iron out but he has a high ceiling if the company gets behind him and he figures it all out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Roman was going to make the save at the end for a minute.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Why the fuck did JBL close the show with "WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR"

.... I, I'm not sure, John?

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me RyWOAT is gonna win the US title at Mania.:mj4


I love both Kalisto and Ryback, but if it happens, I'll be a very happy panda because it'll serve two purposes:

1) Ryback's recent showing of aerial ability can make him a solid counter to Kalisto, who, in true luchador fashion, relies on aerial moves to overwhelm opponents. Thus, Kalisto will become a bigger and more believable underdog and thus more over, as he'll be pressured to find other ways to take on Ryback.

2) Ryback's aforementioned ring work becoming varied and seemingly done of his own free will is impressive for a guy of his size. When you couple that with him being a fine talker who is capable of passionate promos as shown by his WWE.com backstage promos, he deserves championship success.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lothario said:


> On a good note, Dean is definitely putting back on the bulk. Glad someone finally got in his ear.


He literally looks exactly the same.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray is going to get decimated this weekend.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Breeze has that 'I've given up on life' beard.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Legend797 said:


> Why the fuck did JBL close the show with "WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR"
> 
> .... I, I'm not sure, John?
> 
> :lmao


He meant to start your free trial of the WWE Network. :jbl


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I love both Kalisto and Ryback, but if it happens, I'll be a very happy panda because it'll serve two purposes:
> 
> 1) Ryback's recent showing of aerial ability can make him a solid counter to Kalisto, who, in true luchador fashion, relies on aerial moves to overwhelm opponents. Thus, Kalisto will become a bigger and more believable underdog and thus more over, as he'll be pressured to find other ways to take on Ryback.
> 
> 2) Ryback's aforementioned ring work becoming varied and seemingly done of his own free will is impressive for a guy of his size. When you couple that with him being a fine talker who is capable of passionate promos as shown by his WWE.com backstage promos, he deserves championship success.


He may do ok on wwe.com, but his promos on Raw are garbage. While he has improved in the ring, there's nothing about Ryback that's appealing right now. The legit definition of generic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Miz segment on Smackdown is going to be Great!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> Breeze has that 'I've given up on life' beard.


I think he has given up period.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> Breeze has that 'I've given up on life' beard.


http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BeardOfSorrow



Beard of Sorrow 




> One of the easiest ways to show that a male character has fallen into depression is to show him with unkempt stubble or a full beard after a Time Skip. Happens to be Truth in Television: A common symptom of depression is loss of interest in personal appearance, which could mean a clean-shaven man quitting shaving, or one with carefully groomed facial hair veering into Mountain Man territory. Often accompanied by the Drowning My Sorrows and Mess of Woe tropes.













:mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> He may do ok on wwe.com, but his promos on Raw are garbage. While he has improved in the ring, there's nothing about Ryback that's appealing right now. The legit definition of generic.


Everyone on TV gets garbage promos more often than not because sanitizing the product to the point of everyone being a generic, cookie cutter good guy or bad guy in order to appease the kids and shareholders is what's best for business.

:vince5

The only exemptions are either promos on WWE.com (Becky is another prime example aside from Ryback) or guys who are already great on the mic and can add some flair to the shit they're given (Owens and Jericho being the best examples off the top of my head). Ryback doesn't have that luxury because he's promoted as this huge, intimidating ass kicker and also because he's only gotten good at promos, but not great. However, that doesn't negate the fact he's still cut some solid ones regardless.


----------



## Dand902 (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome new sitcom web series based on two best friends who decide to start there own wrestling organization. Great cast, funny, entertaining, good storyline! 

Check out "B.R.O.'s Show" on YouTube!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Roman may try to help Ambrose at the PPV and cost him.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Bray screws Triple H @ Roadblock ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where was Del Rio?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> we now have Ambrose vs. HHH getting huge reactions and more heat


Really? Couldn't tell by tonight's crowd reaction


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol, trips sellig the fuck out of that dirty deeds.. He looks dead.


Because he is that damn good


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Haha Bray will lose at Roadblock


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

sbzero546 said:


> Because he is that damn good


:trips5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> Haha Bray will lose at Roadblock


He will be destroyed!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Was in attendance and that New Day/Y2AJ match was ELECTRIC!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what the hell is this `_Roadblock_` that many of you been talking about???


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn, Brie Bella's body was so tight tonight that I forgot how cringeworthy The Brie Mod is.

Eh Becky, I loved you so much and you pluged Network in your promo. So cruel.

Did wwe pay those fans who acted like they care about another Y2J turn? I mean Jericho is like 3rd right after Big Show and Abyss in terms of heelfaceturns.

It's amazing how people still supporting Bray Wyatt after a year of terrible booking. Imagine how big he could have become if he was booked right? 

Owens deserves better too.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

WWE getting my hopes up about giving Bray Wyatt a main event spotlight. Now the inevitable defeat at Roadblock will be an even bigger kick in the nuts. I say this as a fan of both Lesnar and Wyatt. Regardless of the outcome though, I did have an internal mark-out when Bray stared out HHH and touched the championship.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Lana with that X-Factor.


Why did they dress her like Barney Rubble's wife?

:flair4


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

KakeRock said:


> Can someone please tell me what the hell is this `_Roadblock_` that many of you been talking about???


It's the name of the Network special this Saturday.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice opening promo from Shane. A lot of the things he said were what many people have been complaining for a long time like Vince being out of touch with the fans. Also about certain superstars being undeserving of pushes while the ones who do deserve it don't get it. The fans were hot for Owens/Neville and it was a good match. Owens is being booked to win with cheap tactics and I understand. Glad Sami Zayn make his return to help out Neville. Ambrose/HHH promo was pretty good as Ambrose continues to shine because he can talk (unlike Reigns). Not sure what that Ziggler burial by the hands of the LoN was meant to be unless it was a straight burial. I continue to enjoy seeing Charlotte get the upper hand on Lynch and Banks as it makes me want to see them get back at her. This is good booking. Match of the night goes to the New Day vs Y2AJ. Crowd was hot here and it was a good match as they made it look there might be a title change coming. But nope, Jericho turns heel for the 1000th time and makes those new Y2AJ t-shirts die out quick. What a waste of a t-shirt. I didn't mind the rest of the filler stuff with Ryback and Kallisto. Also not surprised about the Wyatt/Ambrose finish. With Ambrose getting the upper hand on Triple H, that means one thing for Roadblock. Overall decent show. I don't hate it.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Quite terrific episode. Chicago was wonderful as usual.

I just have to give the Neville/KO match some extra credit. That match was definitely PPV-quality and ended in an extraordinary high note once Sami Zayn appeared. Brilliant stuff. :zayn3

Loved the Shane-O-Mac promo. 

Heel Jericho is back. :banderas

Even Vince trolling the crowd was great stuff.

and lastly but not least the Bray/HHH moment was such a tease... :zayn3


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Bray touching the belt , now he care for belts???


It looked for all the world as a rework of Asuka touching the NXT women's belt. IMHO including smiling and walking off without saying a damn word.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Fastlane - horrible
Raw the next night - easily best of the year
Raw the next week - probably the worst of the year
Raw this week - Another best Raw of the year so far candidate

Get ready for a shitty 3 hours next week.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Bray Wyatt vs Triple H, what a tease, wish that was the match at Mania instead of Reigns/HHH. 

The Show was decent, the Jericho Heel Turn was great but what a waste by WWE releasing "Y2AJ" shirts just 1 week before they broke up fpalm

Wyatt vs Ambrose was a great match, they have great chemistry together and another feud with a Face Wyatt vs Heel Ambrose in a few years is welcomed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Apparently Swag can help make the save post-RAW but it's too much to fucking ask for him to actually have a match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Apparently Swag can help make the save post-RAW but it's too much to fucking ask for him to actually have a match.


I can't stop laughing at Dean's stupid face in the background :lol

So your boy saved my boy??? No fair, I wanna see that...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't stop laughing at Dean's stupid face in the background :lol
> 
> So your boy saved my boy??? No fair, I wanna see that...


Me too. :mj2

My boy looking naked af, too. Hasn't had a smooth face in like 3 years nearly that shit is wild.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I just caught up on Raw this morning so I don't know what the general opinion was on here but that seemed like a pretty good show to me. 

Shane and Vince achieved what it needed to and the highlights package of Shane's old matches for those unacquainted with them was a nice touch. 

Then we had a really good Owens/Neville match in which Sami Zayn debuted. I'm not a huge fan or anything but it was completely necessary and adds to new life into the IC title picture. 

I think Ambrose knocked it out of the park with his promo tonight. He can be too erratic and all over the place at times to the point that his message is incoherent and the crowds can be a little silent, but he was much improved tonight. Delivered his message loud and clear and showed bundles of potential in regards to being a legitimate top star. 

Y2AJ vs The New Day for the tag titles was a really good tag match. Probably the best match New Day have worked so far and a large part of the credit for this has to go to AJ Styles. Yea, he was given the spotlight in the match and allowed to impress but everything he did was excellent. Jericho then stole the show following the match as you would expect him to. He's a great heel and this match at Mania (hopefully with some kind of stipulation) has a lot of backstory to it now and just feels genuinely important. 

I think I'm going to give WWE some credit here and say that the handling of AJ Styles so far on the main roster has been perfect. They fuck up a lot but they are really doing a fantastic job with AJ so far. 

My personal highlight of the show though goes to a subtle gesture at the end of Raw when Bray Wyatt stood face to face with HHH, laughed and gently caressed the WWE title. This was a touch of genius and displayed a rare subtlety in WWE's storytelling. 

A moment like that shows you the power of a sinister character like Bray Wyatt. It really is time they realized it and stopped jobbing him out to all the main event guys. So much potential. 

It was a good Raw, a very good Raw by today's standards. 

Btw, No Roman Reigns again. This is obviously on purpose as he is not still injured. It's time to let go WWE. Start from scratch again with this guy. Take him off TV again following Mania and bring him back repackaged. I barely noticed he wasn't there to be honest. Not a single Roman Reign's chant, i don't believe either. Fans did not care that he wasn't there. 

I'm hopeful that maybe, just maybe they might have HHH retain at Mania and Shane win so that Shane has control over Raw while HHH is the WWE champion stripped of all his authority. This would be a really good storyline. 

Maybe HHH puts over Bray Wyatt after Mania? That I would like to see. I don't believe it would happen for a second but hey, who knows.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Thought Ambrose really failed to connect with that crowd tonight. Every time he'd start to sound convincing he'd go straight into full retard WWE babyface mode, joking around and trying to be funny. Why the fuck can't we get a serious babyface for once, no bullshit?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

squarebox said:


> Thought Ambrose really failed to connect with that crowd tonight. Every time he'd start to sound convincing he'd go straight into *full retard WWE babyface mode,* joking around and trying to be funny. Why the fuck can't we get a serious babyface for once, no bullshit?


No, he didn't in my opinion.

He's experimenting, trying to push the envelop of adding in humor and more personality while still having his own grit and grime to it. It's hard as hell to do that with WWE's PGness and the nature of Ambrose's character.

The rambling and the sporadic speaking is perfect for his character and fortunately he seemed to become more animated and lively when it seemed the crowd was getting a little too quiet.

But if you're trying to compare him to Cena...plz stop. :ann1


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:booklel @ Vince calling the Undertaker his greatest creation 













:hogan


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, he didn't in my opinion.
> 
> He's experimenting, trying to push the envelop of adding in humor and more personality while still having his own grit and grime to it. It's hard as hell to do that with WWE's PGness and the nature of Ambrose's character.
> 
> ...


Well let me just say that going from total serious mode to suddenly cracking a random joke...just doesn't work for me, it ruins the flow of his promos, and it makes him look less serious especially given the opponents he's about to face (Triple H & Brock). Not comparing him to Cena at all...nobody can reach those lengths of full retard.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

In Vino Veritas said:


> :booklel @ Vince calling the Undertaker his greatest creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Vince was in charge back when Hogan debuted amigo.

He created The Undertaker, he didn't create Hogan. So what he said made perfect sense, because Taker IS his biggest creation. I don't think Stone Cold/Rock/Triple H were "made by Vince" you know? I'm not ENTIRELY sure about that part but yeah Hogan wasn't Vince's idea.


With that said... what a great Raw. Nothing more needs to be said. Rare I get to say that too, they try hard in Chicago I notice. My only complaint was Ryback's long "I RESPECT THAT" promo.

Neville vs Owens was great, Zayn's debut was great, Tag Match was fucking superb. Hope Jericho is just a Roadblock opponent and not a WM but eh. Wyatt looked strong, holy fuck how rare, Ambrose was kinda hit or miss on the mic for me again, maybe he is just awkward with Triple H but whatever.

Good Raw, really good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

squarebox said:


> Well let me just say that going from total serious mode to suddenly cracking a random joke...just doesn't work for me, it ruins the flow of his promos, and it makes him look less serious especially given the opponents he's about to face (Triple H & Brock). Not comparing him to Cena at all...nobody can reach those lengths of full retard.


Who cares if it ruins the flow? He's supposed to be erratic, off the chain. The rambling and the random offshoots where it didn't make full sense are perfect for his persona. 

His character is jovial, that's how he is, but he's still determined and obviously not all there mentally.

Maybe his character isn't for you, but don't trash his performance when it's fitting.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not 'trashing' his performance, I'm merely pointing out something that I and apparently others don't like about his current character. I get the argument that some of the goofy stuff in his promos fits his character, but I just hope he doesn't go too far with it because I can see people turning on him just like they have with so many other babyfaces in the past.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

squarebox said:


> I'm not 'trashing' his performance, I'm merely pointing out something that I and apparently others don't like about his current character. I get the argument that some of the goofy stuff in his promos fits his character, but I just hope he doesn't go too far with it because I can see people turning on him just like they have with so many other babyfaces in the past.


You were complaining about his performance, not his character.

He'll be fine, the only reason he'd fail is because people like you are suddenly acting like this humor and goofiness is something new. It's not. And the flip flop between serious and joking makes sense and is consistent with how he's always been.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He'll be fine, *the only reason he'd fail is because people like you* are suddenly acting like this humor and goofiness is something new. It's not. And the flip flop between serious and joking makes sense and is consistent with how he's always been.


K.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

squarebox said:


> K.


You bolded a sentence fragment, A+ on you. :drake1


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Solid RAW.

Shane was awesome in his promo and the video package was well done. Love how much he is calling out Vince, his ways, the booking and continually pushing of Reigns (implied). I don't care if it is just storyline or not. The fact that it is being brought up on Live TV is awesome.

Owens/Neville was a solid match and the Zayn appearance is fresh. Glad there won't be some 7 man mess for the IC title this year. New Day vs Y2AJ was a very strong tag match with a hot crowd.

Ambrose promo with HHH was solid not great but his off-the-cuff craziness is part of his character. Speaking of character Reigns is main eventing his second straight mania and has no character development since the Shield. He still is mediocre in the ring and sucks on the mic.

Ryback to me is just such a waste. How many times do they want to push him? Him confronting Kalisto made sense to me for several reasons. Ryback did the bully gimmick before. I didn't expect WWE to have storyline continuity but Kalisto beat Ryback during the WWE Title Tournament in early November. Ryback sounds like a robot anytime he is on the mic.

The end of RAW was solid. Ambrose/Wyatt always have great chemistry but this was about other things. The Wyatt/HHH staredown was fresh and a sign of things that will probably never happen but would be lightyears better than HHH/Reigns.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*


Jack Thwagger said:



He'll be fine, the only reason he'd fail is because people like you are suddenly acting like this humor and goofiness is something new. It's not. And the flip flop between serious and joking makes sense and is consistent with how he's always been.

Click to expand...

*Happy?

God damn, you always come across as really condescending when someone doesn't share the same opinion as you. I originally bolded that part of the statement because I don't believe in blaming other fans for having a different point of view on something. I never once trashed your opinion on the guy, I even agreed with you that it fits with his character to a certain extent.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

squarebox said:


> Happy?
> 
> God damn, you always come across as really condescending when someone doesn't share the same opinion as you. I originally bolded that part of the statement because I don't believe in blaming other fans for having a different point of view on something. I never once trashed your opinion on the guy, I even agreed with you that it fits with his character to a certain extent.


Not my fault you're personally offended, but if I think your logic is wrong, then I'm going to say it's wrong.

You're acting like this joking is new, if Ambrose improvising and expressing himself that's appropriate for his character is wrong. It's a horribly flawed logic. Even in 2014 when people say he was at his best he was making dumbass jokes and doing weird shit. 

But nah, suddenly it's bad.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

In Vino Veritas said:


> @ Vince calling the Undertaker his greatest creation


Lol at you not knowing history. Hogan was on fire, before he came to wwe. If verne gagne wasnt a dumbass and paid him well, he mightve stayed in the awa.

I have no problem with calling undertaker his biggest creation


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd love to see a Neville heel turn on Kalisto, setting up a Wrestlemania ladder match for the US title. No idea how they would do it or make it work. I guess you don't even really have to turn him, just make it happen:

1) Triple H(C) vs Roman Reigns - WWEWHC
2) Undertaker vs Shane McMahon - HiaC
3) Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose - No Holds Barred Street Fight
4) Charlotte(C) vs Sasha vs Becky - Divas Title
5) Kevin Owens(C) vs Sami Zayn - IC 
6) AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho
7) New Day vs LON - Tag Title Elimination Match(3v3)
8) Kalisto(C) vs Neville - US Title Ladder Match
PRE1) Andre the Giant Battle Royal
PRE2) Whatever the Fuck(Divas #1C match?)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

has it been explained why the undertaker would do vince's bidding?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

squarebox said:


> Happy?
> 
> God damn, you always come across as really condescending when someone doesn't share the same opinion as you. I originally bolded that part of the statement because I don't believe in blaming other fans for having a different point of view on something. I never once trashed your opinion on the guy, I even agreed with you that it fits with his character to a certain extent.


You're wasting your time breh.

Doesn't make any sense that he'd fail because you don't like a certain part of his character. There are some fans who have no problem criticizing their favorites but there are others who pop a blood vessel when any criticism is said.

I agree he'll have to switch it up in the future, so many dislike Bray for his rambling and erratic promos. The same could happen to Dean if he continues.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *You were complaining about his performance, not his character.
> *
> He'll be fine, the only reason he'd fail is because people like you are suddenly acting like this humor and goofiness is something new. It's not. And the flip flop between serious and joking makes sense and is consistent with how he's always been.


That's something that happens far too often on a forum that is supposedly full of "smart marks." It's like these people actually believe this is Jonathan Good performing out there and that he's pretending to be "fake crazy" in real life. It's embarrassing stuff to read.

This is a character the WWE wants him to play because they don't want him to be a serious main eventer. A serious main eventer actually wins feuds regularly and gets to become world champion at some point. That doesn't seem to be a direction they want to go in with Ambrose - he's simply there to put guys over. He's booked as someone who is far inferior to Reigns, yet is still vastly more over than him, and one of the most over guys on the roster, even despite a weak gimmick and a poor win/loss record. That's talent.

Another example of this is Bray Wyatt. People on this forum used to love this guy when he debuted, and rightfully so. He had a ton of charisma, he was a great on the mic, and had an intriguing character. Then they booked him to lose every single big match he was in, and people here turned on him.

This forum is full of mental midgets. Don't expect them to be able to think rationally.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I usually dislike Ziggler nowadays but walking to the ring he was serious and shaking hands and his promo on wwe.com was good especially for 2016 standards, now if his outfit just wasn't stuck in the 80's I could start liking him again.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

squarebox said:


> Thought Ambrose really failed to connect with that crowd tonight. Every time he'd start to sound convincing he'd go straight into full retard WWE babyface mode, joking around and trying to be funny. Why the fuck can't we get a serious babyface for once, no bullshit?


I agree with you. 

I place more blame on WWE and how they book their babyfaces. Dean went from funny to serious and was all over the place. They also need to pull back on this underdog crap. He gets beat up every week. At least the Dirty Deeds woke up the crowd which decided to go silent during the main event. 

HHH/Bray would be a good feud. I liked that Bray showed some indication that he wants a belt.

The tag match was MOTN. Big E is a beast and Jericho's heel turn went better than expected. I'm not excited about another Jericho/Styles match for Mania, but the shocked faces were priceless. Why was everyone in the crowd so shocked? 

Shane can take a crazy bump but his punches are weak. His confrontation with Vince fell flat. This story is 7 years in the making and each passing week has just thrown more water on it. 

And the WWE needs to stop hiding Roman Reigns. This is absolutely ridiculous now. If they're that afraid of boos, turn him heel. One half of the main event shouldn't be on a milk carton. 

I didn't love or hate RAW. It honestly felt like three long hours to get through again. I really shouldn't be that apathetic with WM 32 three weeks away.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Empress said:


> *And the WWE needs to stop hiding Roman Reigns. This is absolutely ridiculous now. If they're that afraid of boos, turn him heel. One half of the main event shouldn't be on a milk carton.*










:jbl "_It's the face of the company MAGGLE_"

:cole "_VINTAGE WWE_"

#WWELogic #REIGNS-A-MANIA #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The WWE may need to pull an audible and take Roman Reigns out of the main event at WM 32. 

If I were watching RAW for the past two weeks, I'd think it was Ambrose who was facing HHH in a few weeks. I'm sure Roman will show up at Roadblock, but this situation is very bizarre. Where is he? If Ryback can cut an awful promo for no good reason, Reigns can say something for a minute. Reigns needs to be taken out completely, return at WM 32 after Dean has beaten HHH for the belt. Ambrose will think that his "brother" is there to celebrate and then Reigns turns on him for taking what was his. That's how I'd book it. 

Speaking of the #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon , he's really lost his touch as an on screen character.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> has it been explained why the undertaker would do vince's bidding?


Not yet, maybe next week when he appears.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES
My fucking god..... :done
This was fucking awesome. 
That promo was one of Deans best in the last months. :gasm 

PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GOD the title looks the best on him. :mj2


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought Shane got off to a slow start tonight, guess some mic rust, but ended up doing fine in his promo. I wish they had given us more of him. It felt like they were just teasing us. I thought he'd be shown again at some point.

Just like last week, I really enjoyed Ambrose's mic work. His character reminds me of the Joker but not in a sadistic way, the type of character that can have mass appeal. I don't know anything about his background or where he came from, but after seeing him only twice I find him extremely likable. He has a lot of charisma and is very convincing in his role. His good looks don't hurt one bit either. I hope he beats Triple H this weekend. I want him to win. I find him much more skilled on the mic than in the ring so far, though to be fair to him, I've only seen him wrestle once and that was in tonight's match.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Shane and Vince promo was good but Shane beating up the security guards looked lame as hell. Vince's delivery in his promo was spot on and Shane's was okay not as good as the last time but not bad. All we need now is for Taker to have a reason for fighting for the Authority and have a nice 3 way mic off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose killed it.

Still don't understand why they're not actually building matches booked for Wrestlemania or why they even have this Network special coming up on Saturday but hopefully we get to see Lesnar/Ambrose interaction with hopefully Lesnar costing Ambrose the belt as opposed to Ambrose getting pinned and we get the proper build between them in the coming weeks.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I popped for those Punk chants. Vince handled it brilliantly though, in all fairness. :vince2


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

This RAW was jam packed from start to finish. The dots are being connected. I was definitely entertained. The show started off with the heavies. Good choice. After the first promo, I wasn't skipping out, I was glued to my screen.






* There were several LotN (line of the night) candidates relying on similar themes. It was close but, for effect, I chose Triple H's "Roman Reigns thought he could take it (WWEWHC) away from me and they're gluing his face back together." 




1) We start with Shane in the ring, dodging and weaving, and showing off his footwork. Then out comes the first punch:
"You (VKM) are a maniacal, miserable old bastard!" Woah. :taker

Then come the jabs:
"You're (VKM) out of touch!", "You're out of touch with your business!", "You're out of touch with your fanbase!", You're out of touch with reality!", "You're out of touch with me!", and "You're out of touch with your grandsons!" Oh sh1t :bryan2

Then the right cross:
"It is my absolute destiny to be in control of Monday Night Raw!" :HHH2 

Then, finally, the left hook:
"There are so many guys with so much talent that never get a break, and then there are those - that I see - that get all the breaks but have no talent." Damn, son. :vince6 

Now we hear The Gong and the lights go out (cue Fozzy's Lights Go Out? :grin2: I kid. I kid. :jericho3) Of course, the audience expects the Undertaker. However, we get Vince who receives a serenade of @Sshole! chants from the Chicago crowd. Mr. McMahon gives a lesson in crowd control before turning to his "former" son. Vince goes for the body blows:

"I'm Vincent Kennedy McMahon, you, you're just Vince's son." :vince5 

and "The only solace they (Declan, Kenyan and Rogan) are going to have is that I'm going to wrap my arms around them and say 'it's okay because at least you have one Father figure you can be proud of.' " :vince2

Followed by a straight uppercut:

"It's only fitting that my greatest creation will put to rest my greatest failure." :vince3 

Then Vince goes for the low blow and sends out security to remove Shane from the building. Shane offers to go quietly, but is forced to clear the ring after the security team shows its inexperience.




2) Neville v KO is next. KO goes out of his way to help Michael Cole get some attention, "Are you watching, idiot!", and Cole shows his thanks by accusing KO of having an obsessive compulsive disorder (KO just has an exceptional attention to detail when it comes to awesomeness. Can KO be blamed for pointing out the tactics of an individual who uses the bully pulpit to attack others? :grin2. KO then asks Neville for tips with his British accent. "Come on, mate." "That's all you got, mate?" An action packed, high flying, back-and-forth match ensues. At the end, KO's moonsault from the top rope misses allowing Neville to take advantage with a superkick followed by some form of rotational splash from the second rope. KO manages to kick out and, shortly thereafter, catches Neville by surprise with the Fruit Roll-up pin for the win. KO then takes the opportunity to pick on Neville before, surprise!, Sami Zayn enters to come to the rescue. WM32 here we come?




3) How fitting that next up is The Rock giving the fans a taste of what's to come @ WM32 with a single raising of the People's Eyebrow on his Twitter feed.




4) Dolph and Stephanie take a trip down memory lane. Dolph reminds Steph that The Authority is out of power if Shane manages to beat Taker. Stephanie promptly tells Ziggler that Shane is only temporary, part-time, talent. Ziggler's willingness to vocalize his astute observations gets him a 3-on-1 handicap match against LoN in honour of his single-handed Survivor Series win two years ago.




5) The first Divas match of the evening begins with Summer Rae DDT spiking Brie's face into the mat. Brie's half crab submission is broken when Summer reaches the ropes. Summer Rae takes the Yes! kicks, low dropkick, and running knee like a champ before Lana's entrance distracts Brie. Summer exploits Brie's divided attention to ride a Fruit Roll-up pin to victory. Lana (wearing a similar outfit to the one in her lamentable run at the side of Dolph Ziggler) then enters the ring while Brie is being distracted by Summer on the outside, and (in what I'm sure was a completely spontaneous decision :grin2 takes out Brie with a Sitout Facebuster. :stop




6) Cut to an Ambrose promo in the ring. Bugs declares that he's now planning to hijack the WWEWHC and WM32. The audience in Chicago appears receptive to the news. :yes Deano declares his intention to do a guest spot on Oprah, feature on the cover of People magazine, attend a multitude of charity events, and teach the kids about the dangers of insanity. :ambrose4 However, after careful deliberations, there will be no suits. Afterall, he's not Cena. :cena5 Hearing all this, Triple H decides to come out and make an announcement: The belt will stay with him for as long as he wants it (* see LotN) :HHH2 Trips proceeds to shower praise on the quality of WWE employees with "Roadblock is just a cleaver name that some idiot in marketing came up with." Ambrose, being a WWE employee, also receives one of HHH's ringing endorsements: "You're not a roadblock. You are, at best, maybe a speedbump or a pothole." Lulz. Trips then appears to have his Elmer Fudd moment by telling Bugs that, "those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it", only to follow his sage words with booking Bray v Ambrose in the ME. :rockwut I know, I know. Roadblock approaching. Highlighting the top draws and such. Will someone please pass me that executive summary and the MD&A please. :grin2:




7) Dolph gets Sheamus, Rusev and Barrett for his 3-on-1. Barret even does most of the heavy lifting for LoN. Dolph scores three kickouts before eliminating Barrett. Rusev uses his SpetsNaz training to decide which path to take during a referee distraction. Turns out the textbook option was to clean Ziggler's clock with a superkick from the outside directed inwards. A Brogue kick from Sheamus seals the deal.




8) A promo from Becky and Sasha helps to build towards WM. Sasha manages to remind us all of Ric Flair's Hugh Hefner like qualities. Noami did get the LEDs in her right boot fixed. (Y) She choose to start out with the more neutral purple (interesting). After Tamina drags Becky to the outside, Naomi helps make Sasha look good by eating the Banks Statement (Perhaps Naomi will administer a colour change after this loss? To the cooler green before using a win streak to heat her feet?) Charlotte, sitting at ringside with Ric, seizes the chance to sneak up on Sasha while the referee raises Sasha's hand in victory. The dastardly display of depravity is rewarded after Charlotte dispatches Becky with a suplex. The Wooooos start to come from the crowd. :flair3 Delectable.




9) R-Truth delivers a Chicago deep dish pizza to GoldDust as a peace offering. Goldie accuses Truth of knowingly trying to take advantage of his lactose intolerance to cause said pizza to interact with his bowels, therefore, forcing Kane style pyrotechnics to protrude from his backside. Children watching everywhere start :lmao Is Goldie now playing hard to get? Lulz




10) New Day asks (rhetorically, of course :grin2 who can legitimately challenge their title reign (nearly 200 days now). They question Y2AJ's longevity (presciently?) with: "This team is never going to make it. I mean, soon they'll be ripping each other apart like the zombies in Left 4 Dead." Big E didn't get the team memo on tattoos. Jericho and Styles enter wearing the new Y2AJ t-shirts (Code Breaking and Risk Taking). Xavier is really displeased by Y2AJ's synchronized over-the-top takeouts of Big E and Kofi on the outside. The crowd was really digging AJ and he fed off that energy. His springboard backflip into a kneckbreaker almost got a pinfall on Kofi (Superlative (Y)). Y2J steamrolls Kofi into Big E to prevent a pinfall after AJ was on the receiving end of a tagteam Big Ending. AJ tags off of a Lionsault and follows with a springboard 450 degree splash pin that Big E must break. Y2J catches Trouble in Paradise and counters with the Walls of Jericho. Woods tries to help Kofi reach the bottom rope but AJ neutralizes him before being taken out by Big E. Big E tags in and powers out of the Walls of Jericho and a Codebreaker before administering the Big Ending to Jericho for the win. A 5-star match? The Champs retain and then the cracks in Y2AJ become plain. AJ receives the Code Breaker x3 before Jericho gags him with those newly pressed t-shirts. Heel Jericho is back. (Y) :jericho3 





11) Finally! Tyler Breeze gets to market his in-ring skills again, live and in front of all his subscribers, on RAW. Breeze turns a leap frog into a backroll and Kalisto avoids it with a walking handstand followed by a backflip head scissors takedown (who choreographs this?). (Y) Kalisto catches a superkick, which Breeze tries to turn into a tilt-a-whirl back breaker, only to have Kalisto block it and counter with Salida-Del-Sol for the win. I'm bummed by Tyler Breeze losing, but jacked back up by that performance. Well done, gentlemen. :clap 




12) Big Boss Man gets the nod for the HoF. (Y) My favourite Hardcore Champ.




13) Backstage, Ryback tries to flesh out his revamp. He alludes to a belief that WWE requires a more realistic feel because, in "real" life, size and power dominates. He also encourages Kalisto to ditch Sin Cara before declaring his intention to "tear the wings off the Social Butterflies."




14) The # Social Outcasts get some face time on RAW. (Y) Could the crowd be appreciating them too? Bo describes his sadness over Ryback abandoning the team format. Heath plugs his new show, Game Night, on the WWE Network. Curtis Axel reveals Ryback's opponent with the statement, "The Axman Cometh", and a Mr. Miyagi chop party commences. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. Lulz. Axel tries to take advantage of Ryback's divided attention on the outside, in conjunction with his familiarity with Ryback along with his road rage outbursts, in order to keep Ryback on his heels. A rational strategy, but it proves ineffective. Ryback resorts to the Ground & Pound, and Axel is pummeled into defeat. Axel is a good salesman, though.




15) Backstage again. Stephanie is now worrying about Shane's tenacity. VKM assures everyone that he's "got this". Does Vince have something up his sleeve in case of the most unlikely of probabilities? :vince$ The audience is also primed for Miz TV featuring guests KO and Sami Zayn, as well as the anticipated Y2J explanation, all this Thursday on SmackDown. (I know the drill. WWE Network, $9.95, yada yada yada :grin2 




16) Here comes the pain...I mean Main Event. Bray assures us that he's ready for Brock on Saturday. :Brock (No one prepares for Brock. They just do a great deal of worrying. > ) Of course, for now, Bray's complete focus is on Deano. Those in attendance in Chicago are politely informed that Bray Wyatt has arrived. A double clothesline on the outside looked very high impact (JBL describes it as a "car wreck"). Some back-and-forth punches between toe-to-toe combatants in the middle of the ring lead to an Ambrose slingshot being caught by Bray's clothesline of death. Ambrose returns the favour with a clothesline of his own after a subsequent Deano special (slingshot). The remaining Wyatts appear out of thin air after turning the lights out (cue Fozzy again :grin2 and a DQ leads to Ambrose eating a Sister Abigail (get your minds out of the gutter --> you've been New Day shamed :redface). HHH comes to the ring, admires the Wyatts' workmanship and goes nose-to-nose with Bray. Bray checks out the shiny belt that Trips owns and decides to leave. Triple H proceeds to prepare the announce table for its scheduled meeting with Deano and, after returning to the ring to collect his pelt, he eats a Dirty Deeds. Fade to Roadbloack.






Damn. This exercise was much easier when I was on a ration of thin gruel. What the hell happened? Could it be that I am being encouraged to spend my time honing my typing skills? As long as "The Fool" is entertained and enjoying himself, then it's all good. :grin2:


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Still confused about why people are confused about Taker fighting for Vince. It is literally his job. He is an employee who was booked in a match. The match has stipulations.

The only question is why would The Authority tolerate a performer who only allows himself to be booked in 1.5 matches per year. The answer: It's what's best for busine$$.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Happy?
> 
> God damn, you always come across as really condescending when someone doesn't share the same opinion as you. I originally bolded that part of the statement because I don't believe in blaming other fans for having a different point of view on something. I never once trashed your opinion on the guy, I even agreed with you that it fits with his character to a certain extent.


Your opinion is absolutely fine and justifiable. Just because it was always happening does not mean it should always happen in the future or that you cannot state that it's a little out of place at times (which it is) 

Also, the excuse for some of Ambrose's mediocre promo performances are that his character can do anything because he's crazy. 

Again it's a bullshit excuse for some poorly delivered promo's. At times Ambrose fails to get his message across (which is the whole point of a promo to begin with whether or not you are playing a crazy character or not) 

Tonight on Raw was a vast improvement on last week's mess. I think Ambrose has all the potential in the world but it's just unbelievably close minded and delusional for anyone to suggest that what he is doing atm is exactly what he should continue to do. 

He can get much better than this and the fact that he is still entertaining while LEARNING his craft is a testament to his ability. He's only 30 years old. At 35 this guy will be at another level performance wise.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to say it was a good show. Ambrose & Vince killed it on the mic and that Y2AJ vs New Day match was PPV material :cool2 I FFW'd for like only 30-35 minutes so (Y)


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

squarebox said:


> Thought Ambrose really failed to connect with that crowd tonight. Every time he'd start to sound convincing he'd go straight into full retard WWE babyface mode, joking around and trying to be funny. Why the fuck can't we get a serious babyface for once, no bullshit?


saying full retard does make you look cool, it makes you look like someone who belittles people with disabilities please cut it out


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

jw116104 said:


> Still confused about why people are confused about Taker fighting for Vince. It is literally his job. He is an employee who was booked in a match. The match has stipulations..


You're confusing real life with booking, if you look at the booking undertaker hasn't done vinces bidding since the corporate ministry ... Which is quite a while ago


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Crowd was dead except for the Tag Team Championship, Dean/HHH exchanges were cold as hell. Nothing to see here apart from that great tag match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Roman Reigns thought he could take it away from me and they're gluing his face back together." 

:xzibit 

I thought that was a great heel line from HHH I have to say. The way he said it too made the moment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Empress said:


> The WWE may need to pull an audible and take Roman Reigns out of the main event at WM 32.
> 
> If I were watching RAW for the past two weeks, I'd think it was Ambrose who was facing HHH in a few weeks. I'm sure Roman will show up at Roadblock, but this situation is very bizarre. Where is he? If Ryback can cut an awful promo for no good reason, Reigns can say something for a minute. Reigns needs to be taken out completely, return at WM 32 after Dean has beaten HHH for the belt. Ambrose will think that his "brother" is there to celebrate and then Reigns turns on him for taking what was his. That's how I'd book it.
> 
> Speaking of the #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon , he's really lost his touch as an on screen character.


If anything, they should've had Reigns cut an intense promo from the hospital or something. Would've been a cool visual tbh.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chrome said:


> If anything, they should've had Reigns cut an intense promo from the hospital or something. Would've been a cool visual tbh.


It's weird that they had Reigns at the WM 33 press conference but yet they couldn't fit him into RAW. He's obviously well enough to get around and talk (not that it would translate into a great promo). I guess he's coming back as the "hero". 

Reigns should go after Dean. Kayfabe wise, Dean is an awful friend. He's trying to get the belt while his "brother" is injured. Ambrose also said he didn't care Reigns was hurt. That's more than enough reason for Roman to turn on Dean.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> If anything, they should've had Reigns cut an intense promo from the hospital or something. Would've been a cool visual tbh.


Totally. Or at his home, where he's there with his family or something and he tells HHH how important they are and how he's coming back to take him down. Just make him come across like he gives a shit FFS.

Knowing WWE they'll probably advertise his next appearance on the next Raw or something, 'Roman Reigns returns tonight!!', instead of leaving it as a surprise and letting him arrive out of nowhere and tear shit up. 

Unless he returns Saturday.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Results + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/wwe-monday-night-raw-3-7-2016/


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> You're confusing real life with booking, if you look at the booking undertaker hasn't done vinces bidding since the corporate ministry ... Which is quite a while ago


Having said having thought about undertaker last week, his response to vince did make sense in this fashion, he doesn't give a fuck, put someone in front of him and he'll hurt them, it's that simple and fine by me.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> Crowd was dead except for the Tag Team Championship, Dean/HHH exchanges were cold as hell. Nothing to see here apart from that great tag match.


Have to agree on Dean/hhh exchanges, were the crowd smart to the fact this is just filler, as they protect reigns from boos and hhh needs a run out before wm???


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Reigns needs to reappear soon to help build up his storyline, HHH cannot do it all himself.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Chrome said:


> If anything, they should've had Reigns cut an intense promo from the hospital or something. Would've been a cool visual tbh.


They wouldn't get a coherent promo, especially not with intensity, done within visiting hours.

I'm actually glad Vince had security called on Shane, because if we're meant to take kayfabe even mildly serious, there is no reason for Vince or Steph to even allow Shane on the show.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Reigns needs to reappear soon to help build up his storyline, HHH cannot do it all himself.


You mean Dean can't do it all himself.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

It's been 24 hours and I'm still rattled after finding out in this thread that Todd Chrisley isn't Nick Swardson.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, that Raw certainly helped peak my interest. The Zayn moment was awesome and I really hope they go with a one on one match at Mania building into a hotter feud afterwards.

Was good to see the Bray/HHH staredown, yet another Mania match that would be better than Roman/HHH :lol 

We also see another Y2J/AJ match at Mania, I like this but they really need a stipulation match to keep us interested.

A decent Raw with some really good bits and they have built well for Mania, hopefully next week won't be back to shit.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope they treat Zayn better than Neville. The segment they had together felt like Sami was telling Neville "Hey man, they fucked up with your main roster run, let me have a try"


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Ambrose is shit on the mic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need more of The Miz!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> We need more of The Miz!


Him as a manager for a wrestler needing a talker would be no pun intended awesome.


----------



## rorschach51 (Apr 10, 2014)

This has been by far the most underwhelming RTWM of all time, ever since the road to wrestlemania was named by WWE at least. The main event has no heat, no hype whatsoever at least for me, but I really dislike Reigns & Ambrose isn't much better with his baby punches and that retarded fucking rope rebound clothesline that takes him forever in a day to execute.


----------

